# My 1st Motorcycle



## AceHBK (Feb 18, 2009)

I am thinking about getting a motorcycle.  It would be my 1st and I have never ridden one before.  Any tips, suggestions, opinions, etc.??

I want a Hayabusa but people tell me that as a first time rider that is way too much power and I should look at 600cc - 1000cc bike instead.  I only want a sport bike.

I want something used so what year should I not go past?  Also does the miles on it make a difference?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 18, 2009)

I have not ridden in years, so I cannot advise you on make or model.

I can tell you a few things, if you don't mind.

Helmet laws suck.  But helmets save lives.  Wear a helmet if you value your life.  Wear leathers and good boots at all times.  I see too many young people on sport bikes in traffic with no helmets (sometimes no eye protection!), shorts, and tennis shoes.

Here's the thing.  There are only two kinds of motorcycle rider.  Those who have crashed, and those who have not crashed yet.  You will put the bike down, and it is going to hurt.  How much it hurts and how permanent the damage is can be at least partially controlled by you.

Safety classes don't just teach how to ride, they also teach how to crash.  Knowing how to put that bike down is an important skill.

And please don't be an idiot in traffic.  I a pro-motorcycle and I always try to look out for motorcyclists.  I give them the same space I would give a car, I don't tailgate them, and I try not to turn in front of them.  Even though they can out-accelerate and out-turn and out-stop me, I pretend they can't, for their safety.  But when I see some young idiot in traffic, riding up on car bumpers when traffic isn't moving fast enough to suit them, splitting lanes (it's legal in California, but still dumb, IMHO), and otherwise playing the fool, it ticks me off.

The good thing is, the stupid ones generally kill themselves fairly quickly.

I was second or third on the scene at a motorcycle versus semi accident on Rattlesnake Canyon road at Camp Pendleton, CA in the early 1980's.  Bike came around a blind corner at speed, a semi was turning left and blocking the road with the box trailer.  The bike went down sideways, and the rider hit his head going under the trailer.  He looked OK, but his brains were coming out his nostrils.

I rode stupid too.  Thankfully, I lived.  Try not to have to do that.


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I am thinking about getting a motorcycle. It would be my 1st and I have never ridden one before. Any tips, suggestions, opinions, etc.??
> 
> I want a Hayabusa but people tell me that as a first time rider that is way too much power and I should look at 600cc - 1000cc bike instead. I only want a sport bike.
> 
> ...


 
Mileage just means the bike has been broken in..ALL of my bikes have been used and I have never had a lick of problem with them..IMHO sports bikes are crap..How can you master balance and steering when you look like a monkey hunping a football???

Get a regular bike where you sit up straight and put in a year of riding, then you can graduate to a crotch rocket..I dont know about where you are but here until you were able to get your permenant MC  license you had to stay off the freeways, 600cc is MORE than enough power for a starter bike..I first learned on a 350cc and then I went to 1000cc...


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 18, 2009)

I say best of luck to you and if my wife ever says I can have one again I will. I a so jealous of all of you.


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> .Helmet laws suck. But helmets save lives


 
Not always..As a beginner wear it..



Bill Mattocks said:


> Wear leathers and good boots at all times. I see too many young people on sport bikes in traffic with no helmets (sometimes no eye protection!), shorts, and tennis shoes.


 
*GREAT* points Bill..I have seen them up here wearing those "onion skin" running shorts and flip flops on a crotch rocket or a sports bike...And they pass by me like I am in reverse and I always drive a little fast..



Bill Mattocks said:


> There are only two kinds of motorcycle rider. Those who have crashed, and those who have not crashed yet. You will put the bike down, and it is going to hurt. How much it hurts and how permanent the damage is can be at least partially controlled by you.


 
*AMEN Brother*...Been down 4 times (sans helmet) and walked away with the exception of a little road rash..If your bike has engine guards called by some crash bars its a good thing..If ya feel yourself going down clamp your legs around the gas tank and hang on..The only time a got a little injuey was when I tried to roll away from the bike..




Bill Mattocks said:


> Safety classes don't just teach how to ride, they also teach how to crash. Knowing how to put that bike down is an important skill.


 
If you forego the safety classes that's up to you, if offered TAKE THEM..Once you have mastered the shifting and stopping in some parking lot, GET OUT ON THE STREETS...Some motard tried to teach my step daughter how to ride, he kept her in a parking lot for about a month and she wasnt learning..About one day with me on the streets and she had a confidence to ride anywhere..



Bill Mattocks said:


> And please don't be an idiot in traffic. I am pro-motorcycle and I always try to look out for motorcyclists. I give them the same space I would give a car, I don't tailgate them, and I try not to turn in front of them. Even though they can out-accelerate and out-turn and out-stop me, I pretend they can't, for their safety. But when I see some young idiot in traffic, riding up on car bumpers when traffic isn't moving fast enough to suit them, splitting lanes (it's legal in California, but still dumb, IMHO), and otherwise playing the fool, it ticks me off.


 
Read and Heed what Brother Bill says..The most common statement I hear and car vs motorcycle accidents is "I didnt see the motorcycle"




Bill Mattocks said:


> The good thing is, the stupid ones generally kill themselves fairly quickly.


 
Yup...


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 18, 2009)

I myself got my first motorbike(moped) about a year ago.  i didn't even get to enjoy the summer as i slipped and crashed into a tram.  Bike got mangled, totaled... fortunately i dismounted with aerial acrobatics to save my skin.
  So sad....my little longjia  alien....RIP little ningbo bike.

If i had the finances, i'd get myself a honda hornet...my ultimate favorite bike-  fireblade is pretty hot too, but a tad too strong and looks to speedy...i like the hornet because i find it is the perfect balance between speed and looks.


j


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah man, that Hyabusa is gonna have too much power.  What I suggest, buy a cheap "beater bike" with a lower engine size... find an old Ninja or a GSX or something similar for around a grand.  Ride it for the summer so you get a good feel for the experience, then go get a good bike in the fall, sell your little one, ride the new one a little and store it till spring.

Having the experience on the smaller bike will make you more comfortable on the bigger more powerful ride, and you will be less likley to damage your wheels or your noggin.

*edit* and as far as the mileage goes... Just make sure it has good tires.  Some people never change them unless they have to.


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Yeah man, that Hyabusa is gonna have too much power. What I suggest, buy a cheap "beater bike" with a lower engine size... find an old Ninja or a GSX or something similar for around a grand. Ride it for the summer so you get a good feel for the experience, then go get a good bike in the fall, sell your little one, ride the new one a little and store it till spring.
> 
> Having the experience on the smaller bike will make you more comfortable on the bigger more powerful ride, and you will be less likley to damage your wheels or your noggin.
> 
> *edit* and as far as the mileage goes... Just make sure it has good tires. Some people never change them unless they have to.


 
Good post Cyro...If your buying from a reputable dealer you should have no problems..Buying out of the newspaper is risky..


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks to you all for scaring me!!!!

lol

I will stop looking for Hayabusa's and look for a nice used 600-750 bike.


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 19, 2009)

Drac said:


> Mileage just means the bike has been broken in..ALL of my bikes have been used and I have never had a lick of problem with them..*IMHO sports bikes are crap..How can you master balance and steering when you look like a monkey hunping a football???*
> 
> Get a regular bike where you sit up straight and put in a year of riding, then you can graduate to a crotch rocket..I dont know about where you are but here until you were able to get your permenant MC license you had to stay off the freeways, 600cc is MORE than enough power for a starter bike..I first learned on a 350cc and then I went to 1000cc...


 
Sorry but, I just need to correct your statement. I have been riding for 30 yrs. (mostly standard and cruisers with a dabble of sportbike here and there. I currently ride a 2004 ZRX1200R standard) and hear this all the time, just trying to set the record straight and educate where I can. 

I'm not sure but, I think sport bikes were designed to be extremely well suited for balance and steering ie; rake, trail, COG, Suspesion, braking, ect. more so than a standard or a cruiser type motorcycle. 

How do I come to this conclusion? Here's a little Hint....That's why all the professional and amateur road racers ride them. I don't see any vulcans or sportsters on the track...I wonder why that is? 

So, if he is a new rider... a "crotch rocket" (vulgar term BTW) as you say would not be a bad choice. As far as power goes 250, 500, 600, 750......Yes. 

A Busa? for a first time rider? 

That would fall into the DEFINATELY NOT.. A BIG FAT NO category.

yours in Budo 
Michael


----------



## Drac (Feb 19, 2009)

Aikicomp said:


> Sorry but, I just need to correct your statement. I have been riding for 30 yrs. (mostly standard and cruisers with a dabble of sportbike here and there. I currently ride a 2004 ZRX1200R standard) and hear this all the time, just trying to set the record straight and educate where I can.
> 
> I'm not sure but, I think sport bikes were designed to be extremely well suited for balance and steering ie; rake, trail, COG, Suspesion, braking, ect. more so than a standard or a cruiser type motorcycle.
> 
> ...


 
We all have our likes and dislike..We have been riding for the same amount of years..I  too have ridden almost EVERYTHING out there..BSA's, Ducati's,Triumphs and choppers of all styles etc...etc...IMHO opinion crotch rockets or sports bike are not a good starter bikes..I have gotten this same argument about balance and the fact that racers ride them.. No you dont see Vulcans or Sportys on the track cause they were made for the street..And all the crotch rockets I believe belong on the track* TRACK*..Of all the traffic stop I have made it was always a kid of a japper that got the speeding ticket...



Aikicomp said:


> A Busa? for a first time rider? That would fall into the DEFINATELY NOT.. A BIG FAT NO category.


 
At least we agree on that 100%...


----------



## Drac (Feb 19, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Thanks to you all for scaring me!!!!
> 
> lol
> 
> I will stop looking for Hayabusa's and look for a nice used 600-750 bike.


 
If us relating these stories scare ya maybe you should rethink your decision about riding..Riding on the streets, highways and turnpikes is just pain scary the first time...I had cramps in my hand from gripping the bars too tight...Now if our sharing these incidents makes you can't wait to get out there, then you have been bitten by the bug...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 19, 2009)

Drac said:


> Riding on the streets, highways and turnpikes is just pain scary the first time.



Remember the first time you went over RR tracks at a crossing, where the tracks crossed the road not at a 90 degree angle and the bike wanted to 'track' into the space between the rails?

In SoCal, we had those crazy 'rain' grooves in the highway, which on a smaller bike tries to grab the handlebars out of your hands.

Nothing like the first time a rock tossed up by a car wheel bounces off your noggin (or faceshield on a helmet).

I was wearing a jean jacket once on I-5 and no shirt, the jacket was gapped open and I got hit square in the chest by a big fat bumblebee, which disintegrated on impact.  I actually though I had been shot for a second.

Ah, but there is nothing like it when you twist the wick in the twisties and the bike just gobbles the road up in front of you.  You lean into the turns and feel like the world belongs to you - and wonder how you can ever enjoy driving a car again.


----------



## Drac (Feb 19, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Remember the first time you went over RR tracks at a crossing, where the tracks crossed the road not at a 90 degree angle and the bike wanted to 'track' into the space between the rails?
> 
> In SoCal, we had those crazy 'rain' grooves in the highway, which on a smaller bike tries to grab the handlebars out of your hands.
> 
> ...


 
Ahhhhhhhhh, yes memories...Crossing one of Cleveland's lift bridges that have steel grating on the road surface and not concrete is another thrill, especially when wet.Speaking of wet, how about the first time you get caught in a rain storm? What about the first time a tractor-trailer passes you like an ICBF Missle??


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 19, 2009)

Drac said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, yes memories...Crossing one of Cleveland's lift bridges that have steel grating on the road surface and not concrete is another thrill, especially when wet.Speaking of wet, how about the first time you get caught in a rain storm? What about the first time a tractor-trailer passes you like an ICBF Missle??



Oh yeah, rain drops hitting like bullets, I remember that.  I also remember drafting up hills behind semis (not recommended).  The semis passing and buffeting you are not as bad nowadays, they all have those wind deflectors on top of the cab to save their diesel fuel - but back before they all had them, man could you tell the difference.  A semi would pass going the other way and you'd like to be taken right off the bloody bike.

I remember riding up and over in Flagstaff, AZ once in March.  It started to snow - I had no idea it snowed in AZ in March, but I didn't know Flagstaff.  I ended up finding a dumpster and making makeshift shinguards out of cardboard boxes and duct tape - my legs and knees were literally freezing solid from thrown-up slush.  I stopped the bike at a red light and nearly fell over when I could not put my foot down - the knee would not bend.

Remember riding all day and then seeing 'pink' in the urinal later?  Shake those kidneys!

EDIT:

I also remember borrowing my brother-in-law's 1978 Yamaha XS1100 with was bored over, had smooth-bore mikunis and kerker exhaust, out in Twenty-Nine Palms, CA, got it up to ... well, I don't know.  Looked down and saw the speedo pegged at 140.   Realized that if I came off the bike at that speed, I was going to die.  Backed it down nice and slow....


----------



## Drac (Feb 19, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Oh yeah, rain drops hitting like bullets, I remember that. I also remember drafting up hills behind semis (not recommended). The semis passing and buffeting you are not as bad nowadays, they all have those wind deflectors on top of the cab to save their diesel fuel - but back before they all had them, man could you tell the difference. A semi would pass going the other way and you'd like to be taken right off the bloody bike.


 
Yep...



Bill Mattocks said:


> I remember riding up and over in Flagstaff, AZ once in March. It started to snow - I had no idea it snowed in AZ in March, but I didn't know Flagstaff. I ended up finding a dumpster and making makeshift shinguards out of cardboard boxes and duct tape - my legs and knees were literally freezing solid from thrown-up slush. I stopped the bike at a red light and nearly fell over when I could not put my foot down - the knee would not bend.


 
Never got caught in the snow, but have was returning home from a run as the Sun set and the temp dropped 20 degrees..I went out and purchased chaps the next day..





Bill Mattocks said:


> Remember riding all day and then seeing 'pink' in the urinal later? Shake those kidneys!


 
I was lucky cause that never happened to me..





Bill Mattocks said:


> I also remember borrowing my brother-in-law's 1978 Yamaha XS1100 with was bored over, had smooth-bore mikunis and kerker exhaust, out in Twenty-Nine Palms, CA, got it up to ... well, I don't know. Looked down and saw the speedo pegged at 140. Realized that if I came off the bike at that speed, I was going to die. Backed it down nice and slow....


 
I am a dyed in the wool Harley rider..My buddy had a 1976 KZ-1 and had "monkeyed" with the engine a tad.." Here Harley man, take this on the freeway and open it up if ya got the stones"...Well I did and I like you got up to about 140 and still had throttle left..


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 20, 2009)

Drac said:


> We all have our likes and dislike..We have been riding for the same amount of years..I too have ridden almost EVERYTHING out there..BSA's, Ducati's,Triumphs and choppers of all styles etc...etc...IMHO opinion crotch rockets or sports bike are not a good starter bikes..I have gotten this same argument about balance and the fact that racers ride them.. No you dont see Vulcans or Sportys on the track cause they were made for the street..And all the crotch rockets I believe belong on the track* TRACK*..Of all the traffic stop I have made it was always a kid of a japper that got the speeding ticket...
> 
> 
> 
> At least we agree on that 100%...


 
I know what you mean, I see a lot of these kids running around on the sportbikes THINKING they are on the track and it does give sportbikes a bad rep. I should have stated that a sportbike on the street ridden safely and responsibly with the added advantage of track tuning coming stock on the bike from the showroom does IMO give a beginner rider a little more forgiveness in mistakes. Where as with a Hardly or a Jap standard or Jap cruiser, well, they don't handle or perform the best and can hinder a new rider more than help. 

I rode sporty's and Dyna wides as well as Vulcans, Maxims and my ZRX and have come to the conclusion after I rode a few sportbikes (Katana 600, ZX10, ZZR1200 and a GSXR750) the former bikes handle, accelerate, perform and brake like pigs (sporty's were more piggy than Dynas and Dynas were more piggy than the ZRX and the ZRX was more piggy than the ZZR, ZX and GSXR) in comparison to the latter, and that is a definate advantage to the new rider as long as he can control the happy handle.

 I learned on a Suzuki GT380 and that thing was flippin dangerous, then I moved up to a H2 lot of fun but, it was maniac speed and finally got my ZRX and I think I'm gonna keep the Rex, love that bike, fast and nimble enough to get out of trouble and not bent over which keeps my back happy.

Yours in Budo
Michael


----------



## Drac (Feb 20, 2009)

Aikicomp said:


> I know what you mean, I see a lot of these kids running around on the sportbikes THINKING they are on the track and it does give sportbikes a bad rep. I should have stated that a sportbike on the street ridden safely and responsibly with the added advantage of track tuning coming stock on the bike from the showroom does IMO give a beginner rider a little more forgiveness in mistakes.


 
Yeah those kids imitation the famous Star Boys riders are the worst hazards to traffic...I have seen front wheel wheeleys and extended rear wheel wheeleys, always when I'm off duty...I still cannot believe that riding in a crouched position give any rider especially a new rider and advantage



Aikicomp said:


> Where as with a Hardly or a Jap standard or Jap cruiser, well, they don't handle or perform the best and can hinder a new rider more than help.


 
Hardleys (LOL) as well as the big Jap cruisers and the big standards are for someone with a few years under their belt.. 





Aikicomp said:


> I rode sporty's and Dyna wides as well as Vulcans, Maxims and my ZRX and have come to the conclusion after I rode a few sportbikes (Katana 600, ZX10, ZZR1200 and a GSXR750) the former bikes handle, accelerate, perform and brake like pigs (sporty's were more piggy than Dynas and Dynas were more piggy than the ZRX and the ZRX was more piggy than the ZZR, ZX and GSXR) in comparison to the latter, and that is a definate advantage to the new rider as long as he can control the happy handle.[


 
Your last sentence says it best..Not a big fan of the Dyna's myself..My first Sporty was a 76 Anniversary special that was still set up to run on unleaded gas, it was a lot of fun but strickly a bar hopper..It was 900cc and only had 4 gears



Aikicomp said:


> learned on a Suzuki GT380 and that thing was flippin dangerous, then I moved up to a H2 lot of fun but, it was maniac speed and finally got my ZRX and I think I'm gonna keep the Rex, love that bike, fast and nimble enough to get out of trouble and not bent over which keeps my back happy.


 
My first ever motorcycle was a Honda 50, I rode it into the ground..Next was a Honda 750 or 550, I really cannot remember..Following that was a aforementioned Sporty and then about a year later my first Gide...The worst Harley I ever owned was the 1992 FXRT Sport Glide.It was too lightweight to be considered a cruiser, it was either that or a Jap crusier..Now I have an Ultra Classic...Let the youngsters have the speed..I put in a cassette and cruise along and 75 with no shakes or shimmmey...My wife negotiated for a back rest add on which really reduces the strain..But we are getting *WAY* off the OP questions for this thread..


----------



## Monadnock (Feb 20, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I am thinking about getting a motorcycle. It would be my 1st and I have never ridden one before. Any tips, suggestions, opinions, etc.??
> 
> I want a Hayabusa but people tell me that as a first time rider that is way too much power and I should look at 600cc - 1000cc bike instead. I only want a sport bike.
> 
> ...


 
MY first bike was a 600cc Kawi, back in ~1997. I rode on permits for years and did not get my license until 2006. I tested on my new CBR1000RR at the time and passed no problem.

Depending on your age and maturity, get what you want. If you can crontrol your wrist and ride safe, I say get what you'll be happiest on.

Just ride safe and don't fool around.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 20, 2009)

You guys have given me a lot of input, thanks and keep it up.

I am 31 and I am not interested in doing wheelies and endo's and all that stuff.  I live in Minnesota so I only get 3-4 months of riding time a year.  I would like to ride it during the day and enjoy it.  Not big on hitting 100+ MPH and stuff.  I value life way too much and especially as a beginner it is nothing but a recipe for disaster.

I heard bike mileage doesn't really matter is that the case?
I was trying to stay around an '03-'04 as well.  Do years make a difference as it does with cars?  I have decided not to spend no more than $5k on it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I heard bike mileage doesn't really matter is that the case?
> I was trying to stay around an '03-'04 as well.  Do years make a difference as it does with cars?  I have decided not to spend no more than $5k on it.



As long as the bike is well maintained, I'd say no.  Be wary, tho, of a newer model bike with high miles, it may have been ridden like a cheap whore... also understand the potential for little things to go wrong if you buy a more "well used" bike... things that are cheap and easy to fix, but a pain in the butt on the side of the road like a broken clutch cable or throttle cable, etc... make sure its not leaking oil (or in the case of a Harley, too much oil, hehe) and if you don't buy from a dealership, take it in for "spring maintenance" when you buy it and have it checked over.  If you do all that, and, like I said above make sure its got good tires, the mileage shouldn't matter too much.  You have an advantage too... Sportbikes tend to resale a little lower than cruisers now, so you can probably find a nicer sport bike in that price range.


----------



## Drac (Feb 20, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> You guys have given me a lot of input, thanks and keep it up.
> 
> I am 31 and I am not interested in doing wheelies and endo's and all that stuff. I live in Minnesota so I only get 3-4 months of riding time a year. I would like to ride it during the day and enjoy it. Not big on hitting 100+ MPH and stuff. I value life way too much and especially as a beginner it is nothing but a recipe for disaster.
> 
> ...


 
No, bike mileage does not matter, maybe Aikicomp will chime in too..The utimate choice is a bike that you can sit on and feel comfortable with *BOTH FEET* firmly against the ground, no tippy toes...Like you here in Ohio we only get about 3-4 months of decent riding weather, how are you gonna ride....Long rides? Look at a cruiser..Just running back and forth to work consider a step below a cruiser...Get a bike and learn to handle it *well* and then get your permanent MC license.. 

Every Spring and Fall dealerships across the country offer test rides...That is the best way to select a bike..Please Please Please don't listen to the jerks out there that say Harleys are junk and ya spend more time wrenching on it than riding it if you are tempted to go that route..I am not a mechanic by any stretch of the imagination, and I have been riding HD since the early 8O's with* NO MAJOR* problems..Keep us posted....


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2009)

Drac said:


> Please Please Please don't listen to the jerks out there that say Harleys are junk and ya spend more time wrenching on it than riding it if you are tempted to go that route..



This is true... Harley had a reputation for this, but their production has gotten much better, the image hasn't yet.


----------



## Drac (Feb 20, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Harley had a reputation for this, but their production has gotten much better


 
Yeah..The difference between my 83 and 02 Glides are unreal..There is also the whole trade value...I have *NEVER *lost money trading in one of my HD's..Even the cast iron Sporty I purchased from a private owner...I bought for $1,800, the dealership gave me $ 2,000 for it..I paid $9.965 for my last used Glide, when I went to trade it in the gave me $9,900 for it and I rode it for 4 years...Plus Harley Davidson Credit were a big help..They even have programs for first time buyers like wheel to wheel coverage and a reduce interest rate if you take their insurance...


----------



## searcher (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't normally get out on the road, but when I was younger I raced semi-pro and pro motocross.   Here is my advice, go take a class and learn how to ride.    I had a brother-in-law that just got a new Harley Davidson and he did not knwo how to ride.   I tried to teach him before, but he would not listen to me.   This was his mistake.   It did not take him long to crash that bike.   Long story short, he went and took a class.


----------



## Drac (Feb 21, 2009)

searcher said:


> I don't normally get out on the road, but when I was younger I raced semi-pro and pro motocross. Here is my advice, go take a class and learn how to ride. I had a brother-in-law that just got a new Harley Davidson and he did not knwo how to ride. I tried to teach him before, but he would not listen to me. This was his mistake. It did not take him long to crash that bike. Long story short, he went and took a class.


 
Yeah,I hear that alot and its true..People that say riding is easy have never ridden


----------



## Stonecold (Feb 21, 2009)

Find a friend with with some know how when it comes to buying used bikes.  Check for leaking fork seals, engine cases, break master cylenders ect... as stateded before check tires, looks for signs of the bike being droped, ask if it has been droped.  5k should get you a good used bike @ a dealer. Stay with smaller cc bikes for your first year or so , you'll know when your ready to move up.   Ride smart,  cage drivers don't see bikes so you have to see them.  Ride safe.


----------



## Drac (Feb 21, 2009)

Stonecold said:


> Find a friend with with some know how when it comes to buying used bikes. Check for leaking fork seals, engine cases, break master cylenders ect... as stateded before check tires, looks for signs of the bike being droped, ask if it has been droped. 5k should get you a good used bike @ a dealer. Stay with smaller cc bikes for your first year or so , you'll know when your ready to move up. Ride smart, cage drivers don't see bikes so you have to see them. Ride safe.


 
Couldn't have said it better myself..Make sure the dealer is a reputable dealer..Check the Better Business Bureau for complaints..I make this point because I saw a SuperGlide on a show room at a dealership for an excellent price , but I was leary.I saw some dings and scrapes and  when questioned the salesman stated that the bike had fallen off its kickstand, but something told me to pass on it...Met the real owner by chance who told me that the bike had been dropped doing about 65mph...If you find a friend as Stonecold said, buy him lunch and bring him with you when you find a couple of bikes you like...


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2009)

Once you make your purchase pick up a *REPAIR MANUAL* for your make and model and a tool kit..Some bikes may have the OWNERS MANUAL, but that's just basic information..E-Bay Motors have some sweet deals on both and they will be of great value to you...


----------



## kaizasosei (Feb 22, 2009)

One of the biggest dangers of bikeriding(goes for bicycle too), aside from not being seen by a car or truck, is sliding on Wet surfaces like wet leaves, oil spils, and train tracks.  Train or tram tracks must be crossed at practically 90 degrees.  I was in the rain, with a backpack, a side bag and a rather heavy laptop on the other side....i had to cross the tracks to avoid a lady oppening her car door.  I decided to coast over the tracks at too sharp of an angle..and WHAM!  The bike toppled(especially bad is when the frontwheel goes) so fast and so abruptly that i couldn't even regain and just made sure not to send the moped into the lady, so i crouched on the seat real quick and while flinging the bike one way(right into an oncoming tram)-i jumped off the other way with all the baggage-coincidentally the day before my mom bought me a biker jacket, better helmet and kidney protector-awesome!  i was only going around 35/40? but unfortunately the bike didn't survive the tram wheels.

I figured, i go mountainbiking, had plenty of wipeouts in the mud and all, the moped is not that large, i can put out a leg and hold it, or so i thought-NO WAY-when the even a moped falls in a nasty manner, it can be impossible regaining.-Don't think i didn't try with all my strength-just that the thing went down before i could say jiffypop.  
Since then it's back to public transport for me-although i managed to get a dl and occasionally drive my girlfriends car..  
Still I check out just about every bike i see.
Fell in love with it when i was once forced to ride an old standard suzuki from the 70s to a nearby town.  At the time, i had never ridden before and it was quite the challenge because on top of that, the suzukis gears were rusty to say the least.


j


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2009)

WOW, what a story..Glad you are all right...You bring up another much needed skill..The ability to pick up your own bike when drop it, and everybody will at some point...I attended a police MC riding class and that was one of the topics covered..Try standing up a 900 lb MC by yourself..It aint easy, but it can be done...Got a little faced one night and drove my Glide home, got it into the garage flipped down the jiffy stand and leaned the bike in the wrong direction..


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 22, 2009)

Drac said:


> Got a little face one night and drove my Glide home, got it into the garage flipped down the jiffy stand and leaned the bike in the wrong direction..



Not sure what to say that would not be considered insulting here.  I sorry to hear you seem OK with riding drunk.  Nothing personal, just not a fan of drunk drivers.


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:
			
		

> Not sure what to say that would not be considered insulting here. I sorry to hear you seem OK with riding drunk. Nothing personal, just not a fan of drunk drivers


 

Jeeze...It happened *only once* Bill so cut me a little slack will ya..This will *NOT BE* turned into another thread where you have made it quite clear your stance on these acts..It was told to be a funny..


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 22, 2009)

Drac said:


> Jeeze...It happened *only once* Bill so cut me a little slack will ya..This will *NOT BE* turned into another thread where you have made it quite clear your stance on these acts..It was told to be a funny..



Gomen na sai.


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Gomen na sai.


 
Excuse me???


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 22, 2009)

Drac said:


> Excuse me???



Means "I'm sorry."


----------



## Drac (Feb 22, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Means "I'm sorry."


 
Apology accepted..


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 22, 2009)

searcher said:


> I don't normally get out on the road, but when I was younger I raced semi-pro and pro motocross. Here is my advice, go take a class and learn how to ride. I had a brother-in-law that just got a new Harley Davidson and he did not knwo how to ride. I tried to teach him before, but he would not listen to me. This was his mistake. It did not take him long to crash that bike. Long story short, he went and took a class.


 
I'll second the class Idea.  I bought a bike, took it to a BIG open parking lot and taught myself to ride, with a little guidance from a friend.  Thought I was a pretty decent rider, but wanted to get out of testing at the DMV, so I took a class... wow.  I learned that I was a BEGINNING rider... after taking the class I was 100 times better.  Its been 3 years, and Im contemplating doing the class again, as a refresher, even tho I ride all the time.


----------



## Drac (Feb 23, 2009)

I talked with a California Chips officer once and he told me about freeze ups..Guy that get on the Highway and get so scared that they are afraid to brake and steer..This officer said he has found a couple of brand new bikes on the side of the road with notes that said Free to A Good Home..


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 23, 2009)

Aikicomp said:


> Sorry but, I just need to correct your statement. I have been riding for 30 yrs. (mostly standard and cruisers with a dabble of sportbike here and there. I currently ride a 2004 ZRX1200R standard) and hear this all the time, just trying to set the record straight and educate where I can.
> 
> I'm not sure but, I think sport bikes were designed to be extremely well suited for balance and steering ie; rake, trail, COG, Suspesion, braking, ect. more so than a standard or a cruiser type motorcycle.
> 
> ...


 
You are correct that they are designed to be that way, but as a downside most new riders are not experienced enough to really lean into their turns and trust the bike, this can make them a bit more dangerous than a cruiser.  

I would also second the notion of starting with a cruiser type bike and then upgrade after a season if you are comfortable.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 23, 2009)

Besides, having ridden both, I just prefer a cruiser.  I'm sure the guys who park their Italian and Japanese superbikes on the curb in downtown Royal Oak and drape themselves over them, wearing full dayglo leathers and drinking espresso from little cups who greet each other with 'Ciao, Ciao!' are faster.  

Yay, them.

Low and slow is just fine with me.  Kick the neck out a bit, drop the saddle, and that v-twin sound doesn't sound like an insect that you want to swat.  I don't need ape-hangers or a hardtail, just a nice comfortable ride.


----------



## Drac (Feb 23, 2009)

Probably the scariest thing will be riding in a group for the first time...Its just another skill you will need aquire..Every riding season there are Poker Runs and Charity Runs aplenty, they are a whole lot of fun and make money for some worthwhile groups..Most of the time it will be in a staggered formation, not side by side as you see in the old biker movies..


----------



## Drac (Feb 23, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Besides, having ridden both, I just prefer a cruiser. I'm sure the guys who park their Italian and Japanese superbikes on the curb in downtown Royal Oak and drape themselves over them, wearing full dayglo leathers and drinking espresso from little cups who greet each other with 'Ciao, Ciao!' are faster.
> 
> Yay, them.
> 
> Low and slow is just fine with me. Kick the neck out a bit, drop the saddle, and that v-twin sound doesn't sound like an insect that you want to swat. I don't need ape-hangers or a hardtail, just a nice comfortable ride.


 
Yeah, I hearthat crap alot about them arriving to the next place faster than me.. My answer is "Yes you will". But all the ladies will see and hear the big black Harley when I arrive"..I have ridden the hardtail ape-hangers with the over extended front end..Wasn't comfortable back then, but then comfort wasn't a consideration, ya hadda look cool...LOL..


----------



## Drac (Feb 23, 2009)

I was out one very hot Summer day and while crusing along I-480 I see this BMW convertable that is broke down and a very pretty lady standing besides it..I stop and ask if I can be of help, she needs a ride to call a tow truck and didnt own a cell phone..She hikes up her short skirt up and throws a leg over and away we went...Over lunch she said that a couple of kids on racing bikes offered her a lift and she refused..What kind of lady would ride on the back of one of those machines with her aruse up in the air??...I laughed...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 23, 2009)

Drac said:


> I was out one very hot Summer day and while crusing along I-480 I see this BMW convertable that is broke down and a very pretty lady standing besides it..I stop and ask if I can be of help, she needs a ride to call a tow truck and didnt own a cell phone..She hikes up her short skirt up and throws a leg over and away we went...Over lunch she said that a couple of kids on racing bikes offered her a lift and she refused..What kind of lady would ride on the back of one of those machines with her aruse up in the air??...I laughed...



Made me think of this...

*Roger Waters The Pros And Cons Of Hitchhiking Lyrics*

An angel on a Harley 
Pulls across to greet a fellow rolling stone 
Puts his bike up on it's stand 
Leans back and then extends 
A scarred and greasy hand...he said 
He said, how ya doin bro? 
Where ya been? 
Where ya goin'? 
Then he takes your hand 
In some strange Californian handshake 
And breaks the bone 
"Have a nice day, hehe" 

A housewife from Encino 
Whose husband's on the golf course 
With his book of rules 
Breaks and makes a 'U' and idles back 
To take a second look at you 
You flex your rod 
Fish takes the hook 
Sweet vodka and tobacco on her breath 
Another number in your little black book 

These are the pros and cons of hitchhiking 
These are the pros and cons of hitchhiking


----------



## Drac (Feb 23, 2009)

Judging my her looks, dress and and speech she was a CEO or something...So I had 2 chances, slim and none...


----------



## Kreth (Feb 23, 2009)

Drac said:


> I was out one very hot Summer day and while crusing along I-480 I see this BMW convertable that is broke down and a very pretty lady standing besides it..I stop and ask if I can be of help, she needs a ride to call a tow truck and didnt own a cell phone..She hikes up her short skirt up and throws a leg over and away we went...Over lunch she said that a couple of kids on racing bikes offered her a lift and she refused..What kind of lady would ride on the back of one of those machines with her aruse up in the air??...I laughed...


This post reminded me of an avatar in use on one of the smartphone forums I frequent. It's a couple on a racing bike being pulled over by the police, most likely because her skirt has ridden up to her waist in back, and she's, um... going commando. :rofl:


----------



## Drac (Feb 24, 2009)

Kreth said:


> This post reminded me of an avatar in use on one of the smartphone forums I frequent. It's a couple on a racing bike being pulled over by the police, most likely because her skirt has ridden up to her waist in back, and she's, um... going commando. :rofl:


 
I have seen that picture...


----------



## Kreth (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm a little biased against the racing bikes because a friend of mine was involved in an accident which resulted in the death of the 18 yo rider (on the kid's birthday no less). The kid came around a corner too fast, drifted into my friend's lane, and slammed into the side of his car. There was nothing my friend could do.


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 25, 2009)

Drac said:


> Yeah those kids imitation the famous Star Boys riders are the worst hazards to traffic...I have seen front wheel wheeleys and extended rear wheel wheeleys, always when I'm off duty...I still cannot believe that riding in a crouched position give any rider especially a new rider and advantage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes we are. I thought we were going to get smacked from the powers above for a thread hijack LOL.

Sorry to the OP about that, sometimes I get carried away.

Michael


----------



## Drac (Feb 25, 2009)

If you really want to have some fun look into a trike..No need to worry about balance..Turning is a bit tricky but that's about all..They range from the normal to the really out there..Do a Google search for Trikes, you wont believe your eyes...


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 26, 2009)

You guys have provided me with cringes, excitement, and good ol laughs.  Thanks for that, I needed it.

I must admit I am nervous and after reading what you all have said and other stuff I am still ready to proceed.  I plan on buying my bike BEFORE I take the class.  It will sit in my garage though until I take a class and I have a permit to operate it.  I found a Honda CBR600 that I liked and will see if I can haggle the price for it.  Do you all see dealers as willing to haggle on used bikes?  I would think with this economy, anything is negotiable.  I was told to negotiate the Out Of The Door price instead of the sticker price.  I will say I am looking at some cruisers as well.  For the first time I sat on some bikes and after sitting on a Suzuki GSX-R, I realize I don't want to be leaning that low.  Honda's didn't have me lean that low and felt comfortable.  Sitting on a cruiser did feel a lil different and didn't feel like I was on a "motorcycle" but I am becoming open to them.

Im glad you all chimed in b/c I was on another board and read how some people were adamant about new riders not getting a sportbike for their first bike even if it was a 600cc.  They said it is best to start out with a 250 or something around that size.  Your thoughts on this?


----------



## Drac (Feb 26, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> You guys have provided me with cringes, excitement, and good ol laughs. Thanks for that, I needed it.
> 
> I must admit I am nervous and after reading what you all have said and other stuff I am still ready to proceed. I plan on buying my bike BEFORE I take the class. It will sit in my garage though until I take a class and I have a permit to operate it. I found a Honda CBR600 that I liked and will see if I can haggle the price for it. Do you all see dealers as willing to haggle on used bikes? I would think with this economy, anything is negotiable. I was told to negotiate the Out Of The Door price instead of the sticker price.


 
Don't wait too long.. It is almost the start of the riding season and as soon as the warm weather arrives and the people get bitten by the bug the prices will go up..Yes always negotiate the " Out The Door'".price..Make sure your bike has a license plate and you can practice starting it and moving up and down your driveway, as long as the neighbors dont complain.. 





AceHBK said:


> I will say I am looking at some cruisers as well. For the first time I sat on some bikes and after sitting on a Suzuki GSX-R, I realize I don't want to be leaning that low. Honda's didn't have me lean that low and felt comfortable. Sitting on a cruiser did feel a lil different and didn't feel like I was on a "motorcycle" but I am becoming open to them.


 
Go sit on a Harley cruiser and you will feel that your sitting IN the bike and NOT on it..



AceHBK said:


> Im glad you all chimed in b/c I was on another board and read how some people were adamant about new riders not getting a sportbike for their first bike even if it was a 600cc. They said it is best to start out with a 250 or something around that size. Your thoughts on this?


 
I am the same way about sports bikes..Buy a 250-350 and put in a year of riding sitting straight up..When you no longer have to think about shifting and steering then you will be ready to move up..Then go buy your crotch rocket..


----------



## Aikicomp (Feb 27, 2009)

Drac said:


> Don't wait too long.. It is almost the start of the riding season and as soon as the warm weather arrives and the people get bitten by the bug the prices will go up..Yes always negotiate the " Out The Door'".price..Make sure your bike has a license plate and you can practice starting it and moving up and down your driveway, as long as the neighbors dont complain..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

+1 with all that Drac said.....all........EXCEPT that one (just kidding Drac, is there some kind of emoticon to show I'm just goofing around?) 


Michael


----------



## Drac (Feb 27, 2009)

Riding a cycle comes real easy to some folks, and I hope you are one of them..Like a said my first bike was a Honda 50 and I rode the wheels off it.. There were some guys that came into the resturant I worked at and we got into a long discussion about bikes, they invited me to go riding with them next week..I explained that I only had a small bike and they said not to worry..
I get to one of the guys house and there in the garage is a 1970 Harley 1200 FL..That one is yours for the day, and after a few trips around the block to insure I had the shifting down we went for a " little " ride..Must have put 100 some miles on that day, that was it I was hooked...


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok I found the bike I want.  I went bike shopping today and saw some good things but finally settled on a Honda CBR600RR.  
I think the dealier is asking too much though.  The condition is good and has 12k miles on it but they want $5688 for it.  The TT&L would roughly be around $750.  Should I be aware of any other charges?

I just went to KBB.com and it suggested that the price be $5018. 

Seems like they need to come down a lot on the bike.  Any advice?


----------



## searcher (Feb 28, 2009)

Drac said:


> If you really want to have some fun look into a trike..No need to worry about balance..Turning is a bit tricky but that's about all..They range from the normal to the really out there..Do a Google search for Trikes, you wont believe your eyes...


 

If you want a trike>>> http://www.motorcyclespecs.co.za/model/Custom Bikes/Zeel Design Trike.htm  is the one to have.

I first saw it and drooled for a week.


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2009)

searcher said:


> If you want a trike>>> http://www.motorcyclespecs.co.za/model/Custom Bikes/Zeel Design Trike.htm is the one to have.
> 
> I first saw it and drooled for a week.


 
What a neat looking set of wheels...Man would I love to take that on the next Poker Run...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Drac (Feb 28, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Ok I found the bike I want. I went bike shopping today and saw some good things but finally settled on a Honda CBR600RR.
> I think the dealier is asking too much though. The condition is good and has 12k miles on it but they want $5688 for it. The TT&L would roughly be around $750. Should I be aware of any other charges?
> 
> I just went to KBB.com and it suggested that the price be $5018.
> ...


 
Make him an offer...Do you have cash or are you going to finance??? if ya have cash in hand you will be surprized how fast the prices will drop..Dont forget to factor in insurance...That will require you to make a few calls, companies that handle you car insurance will turn their noses up a covering a bike..Check with the dealership and see if they know anyone..


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 1, 2009)

Drac said:


> Make him an offer...Do you have cash or are you going to finance??? if ya have cash in hand you will be surprized how fast the prices will drop..Dont forget to factor in insurance...That will require you to make a few calls, companies that handle you car insurance will turn their noses up a covering a bike..Check with the dealership and see if they know anyone..



Ok I checked the NADA website and they list a suggested price of $5100.

I am going to finance it but I am though going to put down half of it in cash.  I hope that will help in negotiations.  I will definately check on the motorcycle insurance.


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I am going to finance it but I am though going to put down half of it in cash. I hope that will help in negotiations. I will definately check on the motorcycle insurance.


 
Putting half down should help your negotiating position..Remember most insurance requires you to stop riding in Oct..Make sure you carry the *FULL 12 month* package...There are always some beautiful riding days in Nov and Dec, and if you dont have the full 12 month package you don't dare ride..One company tried to sell me on a package that I could turn on with a phone call after the regualr riding season ends...Riiiiiiight, like someone is *REALLY *gonna be in the office on a Sunday morning..One year went out at one minute after Midnight for the first ride of the New Years. it was 4 degrees below zero, but WTF your only young once..


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 1, 2009)

Keep in mind too, somtimes the inflated price comes from Aftermarket accessories.

I paid "too much" for my most recent bike, by the price guide standards, but when you add thge cost of all the custom work already done to it, I saved almost 1000 bucks.

But, definatley haggle.  And do get the year round insurance.  It saved my Bacon one year when my car died beyond the point of repair, and I still had transportation to and from work in the dead of winter.  Cold as hell, but I kept my job.


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Keep in mind too, somtimes the inflated price comes from Aftermarket accessories.
> 
> I paid "too much" for my most recent bike, by the price guide standards, but when you add thge cost of all the custom work already done to it, I saved almost 1000 bucks.
> 
> But, definatley haggle. And do get the year round insurance. It saved my Bacon one year when my car died beyond the point of repair, and I still had transportation to and from work in the dead of winter. Cold as hell, but I kept my job.


 
Good points Cryo..Tricked out wheels, paint and chrome goodies can really add to the price..Make sure you invest in a good leather jacket, gloves and chaps..See another witness for the year round insurance...I forget a rehersal for a production I was in and the wife had the car...It was Nov and cold as heck, but with the leather goods I was OK..


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok here is the latest.....
I am down to 2 bikes  Both are Black Honda CBR600RR  They are identical for everything except the year.

Bike 1. 
2003
12k miles
$5866
TT&L is an additional $750
KBB and NADA list bike retail price of $5100
*Open to negotiate*


Bike 2:
2006
2700 miles
$6777
TT&L & Bike cost = $7350 (Out of the door price)
KBB & NADA have value at $6800
*They wont really negotiate*


Again both bikes are the exact same...everything is equal.
Do I go with the 2003?


----------



## Drac (Mar 4, 2009)

As I dont know **** about sportbikes I really cannot assist, maybe one of the others can..


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 4, 2009)

Doesn't matter Drac!
I will go to dealership with the '03 in a little bit and offer them the KBB offer as the out of the door price im willing to pay.

There is no difference between the 03 & 06 except a small engine difference and 1 small cosmetic difference.  Other than those 2 minor things it is the same bike.


----------



## Drac (Mar 4, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Doesn't matter Drac!
> I will go to dealership with the '03 in a little bit and offer them the KBB offer as the out of the door price im willing to pay.
> 
> There is no difference between the 03 & 06 except a small engine difference and 1 small cosmetic difference. Other than those 2 minor things it is the same bike.


 
Let us know what happens..


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok I went to the dealership with Bike 1.

I offered $5000 out the door.  
Of course I was turned down and they came with a counter offer of only $50 off of the total cost. (total cost being the $5899 + TT&L which came to $6399)  Yes only $50 off of that.

I decided that they obviously wrote it down wrong and came back with $5500 Out Of The Door.  I even filled out a credit book to show I was serious (held onto it though).  The sales mgr came out and said he was "trying" to negotiate but im sorry $50 off is a slap in the face.  I shook his hand and said thanks but no thanks, took the credit app I filled out and walked out.


----------



## Drac (Mar 4, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Ok I went to the dealership with Bike 1.
> 
> I offered $5000 out the door.
> Of course I was turned down and they came with a counter offer of only $50 off of the total cost. (total cost being the $5899 + TT&L which came to $6399) Yes only $50 off of that.
> ...


 
Boy that sucks, but its only gonna get worse..As the riding season approaches those that have extra cash will pay what the dealerships ask without question..AS your heart is set on a Honda sportbike I will not suggest you go to a Harley dealer and ask about the Harley Credit Program and see if they can do better...I put $2000.00 down on bike that was about $6500.00 and I had less than perfect credit, but they got me approved..

You could prolly get it cheaper if you went with a private owner, but I have seen the way they abuse their bikes..When they start to go bad they have them detailed to showroom condidtion and some unsuspecting buyer winds up with a POS...I had an acquaintance to that to me once, we have not spoken since...


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 6, 2009)

Drac - I am now considering going to a private owner.

Funny, I got a phone call from the dealer of bike #1. 
They said they wanted ot know if I found anything and they would like for me to come back and "negotiate". lol.
The same guy who only came down $50 now wants to head back to the table.  He balked at my $5500 out of the door price.  I am now only willing to go up another 200-300(max) for the bike if we renegotiate but now he will have to throw in a helmet and jacket.

I realize now that I have all of the leverage and can find the exact bike somewhere else.  Feels oh so good!


----------



## Drac (Mar 11, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Drac - I am now considering going to a private owner.


 
Buying from a private owner isn't really all that bad..I got my first Sporty from a private owner..When I asked him why he was getting rid of it he showed me the new Glide he just purchased..The bike was a little dusty,but it stated on the first try..As I had ridden before I took it for a quick trip around the block and jumped on it few time and listen for any tell tale sounds or hesitation..It was a sweet ride...

As you are interested in sports bikes its a different ballgame.Too may of the younger riders abuse these bikes..They start them up and dont even wait a sec for the engines to warm up and they are off doing 75 mph down the highway 



AceHBK said:


> Funny, I got a phone call from the dealer of bike #1.
> They said they wanted ot know if I found anything and they would like for me to come back and "negotiate". lol.
> The same guy who only came down $50 now wants to head back to the table. He balked at my $5500 out of the door price. I am now only willing to go up another 200-300(max) for the bike if we renegotiate but now he will have to throw in a helmet and jacket.
> 
> I realize now that I have all of the leverage and can find the exact bike somewhere else. Feels oh so good!


 
Yes, leverage is a wonderfull thing...A jacket and a helmet for goiing up 200-300 dollars???..It better be a good leather jacket and a top of the line helmet...


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, I concur, you can get a good deal from a private owner... it is helpful, tho, if you have a friend that knows bikes well that can go with to check it out for you when you do.


----------



## Kurai (Mar 11, 2009)

AceHBK - Bikes I'd recommended for starters ( I known I'm coming into this late) would be Ninja 500/250 or Suzuki GS500e/500f.

If  you are considering private party talk see if anyone on the boards in your area would be willing to go with you to look the bike over.  Most riders on the boards are more than happy to help a new rider get started.  By all means do an MSF class.  It will make a world of difference to your overall experience.

As far as gear check out newenough.com  Quality gear at great prices.  Good luck in your pursuit.


----------



## Drac (Mar 12, 2009)

Drac said:
			
		

> A jacket and a helmet for going up 200-300 dollars???..It better be a good leather jacket and a top of the line helmet...


 
I said this because you can buy some excellent riding gear on line at E-Bay or at one of those leather discount shops that seem to be all over, well at least in Ohio...I picked up a jacket and chaps for under $ 200.00 dollars total..They ain't offical Harley Davidson clothes, unlike most HD devotees I see no reason to pay big bucks just to have the HD logo on my stuff..I agree with Cryo and Kurai, if you know anybody that has been riding for a few years, see if they are willing to go with you..My knowledge of cars is limited so I took a buddy that is stock racer and it really paid off...


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok it has been awhile.

I ended up getting ready to purchase 1 bike from the private owner and when it came time to sell the nike, he decided not too in hopes of getting more money.  I was pissed but said oh well.


I ended up finding a 2006 CBR600RR for $5600.  It has only 5k miles and loosk to be pretty good.  The guy had a steering damper on it and a twin brothers exhaust pipe on it as well but I declined both b/c he wanted $400 for each part which would have increased the price of course.

Well I talked to him thursday and gave him $500 to hold it to show I was serious and we signed some paperwork we drafted to show the agreement.  Well I get ready to go pick up the bike today and he calls right before I leave to tell me that he is waiting to get the stock exhaust pipe for the bike.  Im upset b/c I thought he had it was on thursday told him I would be there to pick it up today (saturday).

He says he has to get the part from a friend and should have the bike ready tomorrow.  I am still upset b/c this info wasn't relayed earlier.  I will give him tomorrow but if he doesn't have it then I may walk.  I hate too but I was all set to have it today and now I don't.  I don't know why he doesn't have the stock pipe but oh well I hope he has it tomorrow.


----------



## Drac (Mar 22, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Ok it has been awhile.
> 
> I ended up getting ready to purchase 1 bike from the private owner and when it came time to sell the nike, he decided not too in hopes of getting more money. I was pissed but said oh well.
> 
> ...


 
That is one of the hells of buying from a private owner..Like I said its only gonna get worse as the warm weather arrives..I have heard a dozen stories of people that came to the Harley Diner to here located here inside one of the Harley dealerships to meet frinends for breakfast and left with a new/used bike because thety had the cash available and paid what the dealership asked..Hoping you can find one before the riding season is upon us...


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 24, 2009)

I am now the proud owner of a 2006 Honda CBR600RR!!!

Now its time to talk about clothing that is needed....


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 25, 2009)

First, post pics.


----------



## Drac (Mar 25, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I am now the proud owner of a 2006 Honda CBR600RR!!!
> 
> Now its time to talk about clothing that is needed....


 
A leather jacket and boots are* MANDATORY*..I see a lot of jerks up here riding in shorts and flip flops...They cannot imagine how much skin they will scrape off if they should have an accident, how much road rash they will pick up..I dont care how hot it is, I always wear jeans and boots..Now if ya plan on riding at night or in cooler weather invest in a pair of chaps..


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 25, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> First, post pics.


 
Here you go!


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 25, 2009)

Drac said:


> A leather jacket and boots are* MANDATORY*..I see a lot of jerks up here riding in shorts and flip flops...They cannot imagine how much skin they will scrape off if they should have an accident, how much road rash they will pick up..I dont care how hot it is, I always wear jeans and boots..Now if ya plan on riding at night or in cooler weather invest in a pair of chaps..


 
I have no knowledge when it comes to helmets and jackets.
Ok that is next then.  I will go to the few motorcycle stores we have here in Minnesota and try to find something.  I will make sure to get leather.  I found a few helmets I like online but I know I need to go in person to a store and try some on so that I can get the correct size and feel. I have read that it is better to get a helmet that is Snell and DOT approved.  Is that correct?  

I have a pair of leather boots that go up past my ankles so I should be good there.

What about pants?  I hear jeans aren't the "best" way.  
I had to make a few concessions with the girlfriend and 1 was that I promised not to ride at night.


----------



## jim777 (Mar 25, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind when you are going to go out riding, if you fall off the bike, or get knocked off the bike, what you are wearing is going to affect how you come to a stop. Besides obviously hitting the ground hard and being bruised from that, remember that bare skin will get sandpapered right off. Fall down in jeans, and the threads of the jeans will grab the ground hard, and roll you. Bones get broken fast like that, as the rolling can be far, far worse than the initial hit of the pavement. And when you legs on down roll, so will your top, so going out in jeans could cause you arms to get broken unnecessarily as well  Leather will slide along the road, and you'll get a friction burn, but your skin will stay on and your bones will stay intact.

Leather is very hot to ride in on 100 degree days, but it is far safer than jeans or anything else. If it is really too hot to dress appropriately, consider not riding. And BE CAREFUL on that 600, that is a very, very powerful bike. It probably has as many horses as my '96 Blackbird, and is a few hundred pounds less. It really is not a beginners bike.

What else? .....Don't buy a used helmet! A used leather jacket is safe, but a good helmet can be rendered useless by a hard fall that will only slightly scratch the outside. So, don't buy a used helmet. Also, start walking around that bike every day, and looking at it, and looking hard. get to know every seem, every bolt, every bracket, every everything. Do it before you ride it every single time you ride it. Far better for you to notice a bolt is about to fall off (or just fell off) while you're pulling on your helmet in your driveway than when she does fall off on the highway.

There's lots of decent priced stuff out there these days, you don't have to pay Vanson money if you don't want to. Joe Rocket is a decent brand that isn't too pricey. Check  New Enough as well, they have some great deals on occasion and good deals all the time.
And again, be careful on that bike, it is a freaking rocketship...tons of fun, but get used to it slowly


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok I will make sure to get a new helmet.  I see helmets certainly range in price from 200 to 500.  Why such a big price difference?

So motorcycle pants are the best way to go?  You have said enough for me to invest in some.  I was thinking about jeans as being ok if I bought the little armor I saw you can buy to wear underneath it.  Is that stuff no good or just be better to have bike pants.

I will certainly check out the links later today...thanks!

Just to get the bike and put my woman at ease I agreed to the conditions below.  I swear it seems like I only get to ride on Sunday mornings.  

1. Always wear a helmet
2. Always wear my motorcycle jacket
3. No riding at night.
4. No riding during peak traffic hours. 
5. Take the "refresher" basic rider's class immediately after I take the basic rider class.
6. Take the experienced rider class after that.​


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 25, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Here you go!



Nice.


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Ok I will make sure to get a new helmet. I see helmets certainly range in price from 200 to 500. Why such a big price difference?


 
Again the price comes from the name brand and fancy colors and graphics..You make the decision full face or not and go from there...Visit a dealership and check out the bargin table..Also E-bay has a serious selection of helmets..



AceHBK said:


> So motorcycle pants are the best way to go? You have said enough for me to invest in some. I was thinking about jeans as being ok if I bought the little armor I saw you can buy to wear underneath it. Is that stuff no good or just be better to have bike pants.


 
Jeans will work and for cold weather chaps are almost a must..My buddy wears jeans and long johns in colder weather




AceHBK said:


> Just to get the bike and put my woman at ease I agreed to the conditions below. I swear it seems like I only get to ride on Sunday mornings.
> 
> 
> 1. Always wear a helmet


 
During your first 2 years YES after that its your call​ 




AceHBK said:


> 2. Always wear my motorcycle jacket


That jacket is gonna get real uncomfortable when the weather hits 90..Wear something lightweight that is NOT polyester.The shops that sell sports bikes have a clothing line of some lightweight stuff.​





AceHBK said:


> 3. No riding at night.


​


Night riding is fun when..But ya gotta do what ya gotta do​






AceHBK said:


> 4. No riding during peak traffic hours.


​


I too avoided rush hour traffic if possible when I was first learning, and sometimes even now...​






AceHBK said:


> 5. Take the "refresher" basic rider's class[/quote immediately after I take the basic rider class.


​



AceHBK said:


> 6. Take the experienced rider class after that.​


 
IMHO take the refresher course if its been awhile since ya been up on 2 wheels, the advanced course is your call..I have never taken any class except the police motorcycle class..​


----------



## jim777 (Mar 26, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Ok I will make sure to get a new helmet.  I see helmets certainly range in price from 200 to 500.  Why such a big price difference?
> 
> So motorcycle pants are the best way to go?  You have said enough for me to invest in some.  I was thinking about jeans as being ok if I bought the little armor I saw you can buy to wear underneath it.  Is that stuff no good or just be better to have bike pants.
> 
> ...



Some helmet makers really are cutting edge, but as long as you have the proper and appropriate signoffs, like DOT and SNELL, you'll have a nice helmet. I personally wear an ARIA, but that's just me. It fit my head best when I went shopping. I don't really think it's a million times better than another good helmet, but you want a good fit when you're in it for hours.

Motorcycle pants are best for sportbikes, yes. Jeans are fine if you aren't going to crash or fall of your bike at high speeds. Jeans will roll you, that's the thing. Everyone wears them, but 'everyone' does all kinds of dopey stuff too  Any armor you can wear comfortably is a good move. You don't want to be like a medieval knight, but you want to be able to get up and walk away when you have a surprise issue.

Always wear a helmet. Ignore anyone who tells you 'freedom of choice' or whatever. When you get to be 60 you can make that choice if you get there. Full face is far safer than a brain bucket as well, ESPECIALLY ona sportbike. Always wear "a" motorcycle jacket, it's fine to have a nice leather and a good nylon one as well, for those crazy hot days. Do some research, shop well, and you'll easily find two nice jackets for the price of a used Vanson. I would also suggest you never ride without proper riding boots of some kind, and good racing gloves. Rememebr you are NOT on a Harley, don't dress like you're on one. Get a nice pair of racing gloves to protect your hands and palms, they cost like 30-40 bucks from Joe Rocket and others.

Take all those classes, and pay really close attention when they brush up counter steering  Hit the libraru and borrow out Keith Code's excellent book "A Twist Of The Wrist". It's like The Bible for riding a sportsbike safely. I cannot recommend it highly enough. 

You sound like you're committed to be safe and careful, so just have some fun too  I have to say when I first saw that 600 I got worried for you a bit, but I think after reading your posts you'll be fine with her. I've been riding since '78 myself, almost solely on sportbikes, and it really is a lot of fun. And let's hope we don't see gas go to $4.50 like it did last summer!!

Keep her shiny side up 

jim


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2009)

jim777 said:


> Some helmet makers really are cutting edge, but as long as you have the proper and appropriate signoffs, like DOT and SNELL, you'll have a nice helmet. I personally wear an ARIA, but that's just me. It fit my head best when I went shopping. I don't really think it's a million times better than another good helmet, but you want a good fit when you're in it for hours.


 
Yes, dont buy your helmet at a big box store and like jim777 said look for the DOT and SNELL stickers of approval...Try a few on...



jim777 said:


> Motorcycle pants are best for sportbikes, yes. Jeans are fine if you aren't going to crash or fall of your bike at high speeds. Jeans will roll you, that's the thing. Everyone wears them, but 'everyone' does all kinds of dopey stuff too  Any armor you can wear comfortably is a good move. You don't want to be like a medieval knight, but you want to be able to get up and walk away when you have a surprise issue.


 
Like I said I dont know **** about crotch rocket riding...They do make special gear especially for them if I am not mistaken





jim777 said:


> Always wear a helmet. Ignore anyone who tells you 'freedom of choice' or whatever. When you get to be 60 you can make that choice if you get there. Full face is far safer than a brain bucket as well, ESPECIALLY ona sportbike. Always wear "a" motorcycle jacket, it's fine to have a nice leather and a good nylon one as well, for those crazy hot days. Do some research, shop well, and you'll easily find two nice jackets for the price of a used Vanson. I would also suggest you never ride without proper riding boots of some kind, and good racing gloves.


 
During the first couple of years the helmet thing is *MANDATORY, *after that it is *YOUR CHOICE*..Please dont ignore me as I have been riding since the late 60's and have been down a 1/2 dozen times..One of the great things about Hawgs is the case guards, they hit the ground first, all ya gotta do is hang on... *GREAT POINTS,* I forgot the gloves and boots issue...*ALWAYS *wear gloves and boots, dont be like some of the motards up here I see wearing running shorts and flip flo





jim777 said:


> Remember you are NOT on a Harley, don't dress like you're on one. Get a nice pair of racing gloves to protect your hands and palms, they cost like 30-40 bucks from Joe Rocket and others.


 
Amen..




jim777 said:


> Take all those classes, and pay really close attention when they brush up counter steering  Hit the libraru and borrow out Keith Code's excellent book "A Twist Of The Wrist". It's like The Bible for riding a sportsbike safely. I cannot recommend it highly enough.


 
Yes, there is a* big difference*  riding between sportsbikes and regular cycle.. 



jim777 said:


> You sound like you're committed to be safe and careful, so just have some fun too  I have to say when I first saw that 600 I got worried for you a bit, but I think after reading your posts you'll be fine with her. I've been riding since '78 myself, almost solely on sportbikes, and it really is a lot of fun. And let's hope we don't see gas go to $4.50 like it did last summer!!


 
Yes he does..I have ridden almost* EVERTHING* on 2 and 3 wheels..I cant believe I made it through the days of " apehangers" and rigid frames...When ya lose respect for the road and your machine bad things can happen...If ya ever feel the urge to do tricks go find a parking lot...Always ride like the others cant see or hear you...


----------



## jim777 (Mar 26, 2009)

Drac said:


> During the first couple of years the helmet thing is *MANDATORY, *after that it is *YOUR CHOICE*..Please dont ignore me as I have been riding since the late 60's and have been down a 1/2 dozen times..One of the great things about Hawgs is the case guards, they hit the ground first, all ya gotta do is hang on... *GREAT POINTS,* I forgot the gloves and boots issue...*ALWAYS *wear gloves and boots, dont be like some of the motards up here I see wearing running shorts and flip flops.



I won't argue the 'helmet thing' with you. If you are on a Harley, you are feet first and leaning backwards. On a sport bike, you are hands first with your head over your feet. Cruisers are like sitting in a chair, sportbikes are more like Superman style flying. They really are completely different. You need a full face helmet on a sportbike, and you need it all the time; no ifs, ands, or buts. Sudden stops put you off the bike face first. If you ride a cruiser of any kind, and the law allows you to go without a helmet, well then you proved you were old enough to make decisions for yourself when you took your license test, and go with what you will. Wear one of those beanie helmets with the Iron Cross on it if it floats your boat (if you're on a cruiser). The style of riding, and the speeds generally involved don't make it quite as critical as it is for a spotbike rider.

The style of bike and the style of riding really requires full time use of full face helmets for sportbikes though. Only squids thinks otherwise (The t shirt & shorts, flip flops and helmet 'half on' wearing types - we've all seen them on their too short stays among the living.)

jim


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot you guys. I will certainly keep my word and do as you all suggest.

I just got done signing up for 2 or the 3 classes I promised to take.
1. Intorduction to Motorcycles  (I don't know how to use a clutch)
2. Basic Riders Course
http://www.dps.state.mn.us/mmsc/latest/MMSCHomeSecondary.asp?cid=3&mid=43

I will sign up later for the Basic Riders Refresher Course later.

The earliest class that I was able to get was the beginning of May which is fine. Gives me more time to just wash and wax her everyday. 

I am only getting a full face helmet and will check some out in stores to get the right fit and then look online to get a better price. Hey I saw a helmet that has bluetooth inside of it. I wouldn't/don't want to use the phone while I'm riding but it would be nice to listen to my ipod while riding which you can do with this helmet. Too much for a beginner?

I will purchase the book this weekend and try and learn something...thanks for the tip!

Since I don't have anyone to ride with regulary I will have to be extra careful since I will be by myself. Somehow, I will try and find other folks to ride with.

I thought I was supposed to stay away from the nylon jackets with armor since leather is better? Yeah mesh would be A LOT cooler in the summer. Even though right now here in Minnesota it is 40 degrees...lol I will start looking into motorcycle pants and pick up a pair or 2. Man this gets expensive!!!!! Money better spent on preventive stuff than hospital bills.

I know the helmet will take awhile to get use too since i have never worn one. I will get one and spend time sitting in the house with it on so it doesn't seem alien to me.


----------



## jim777 (Mar 26, 2009)

I would avoid having any sound at all in your helmet on a sportbike. No iPod, no phone, nada. And contrary to popular belief, while it's better in an emergency to have friends around, it is generally safer to ride by yourself and set your own pace than to ride with folks who will set your pace for you. I only reluctantly go out on group rides, and only for charity or with my brothers. I've been riding for 30 years + myself, and my dad was an NYPD Motorcycle cop so I got my first ride on a wheel when I was 2 

Leather is better than nylon, but nylon is better than a jean jacket and far better than nothing. A lot of the new nylon jackets are pretty good, armored and vented and all kinds of happiness. And they are definitely cooler when the weather hits the triple digits (when your tires stick the best and your bike is screaming to be taken out). Like I said, get 'last year's' leather instead of this year's and you should be able to get both. If you have until May you should easily become an expert on all that's available in the marketplace  I could surf for gear for hours on end LOL


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2009)

jim777 said:


> I would avoid having any sound at all in your helmet on a sportbike. No iPod, no phone, nada. And contrary to popular belief, while it's better in an emergency to have friends around, it is generally safer to ride by yourself and set your own pace than to ride with folks who will set your pace for you. I only reluctantly go out on group rides, and only for charity or with my brothers. I've been riding for 30 years + myself, and my dad was an NYPD Motorcycle cop so I got my first ride on a wheel when I was 2


 
BRAVO, well said...I use to do a lot of runs, I have since backed off as there are too many posers and new riders that are not comfortable in a group and unlike me will not stay in the back of the pack...It takes time to be comfortable riding in a large group...My best experience was being 12th in a pack of about 100 from Cleve to Painsville..Now when I do wear a helmet its my old police helmet from my days as a motorcop, protection plus no reduction in sound or sight..



jim777 said:


> Leather is better than nylon, but nylon is better than a jean jacket and far better than nothing. A lot of the new nylon jackets are pretty good, armored and vented and all kinds of happiness. And they are definitely cooler when the weather hits the triple digits (when your tires stick the best and your bike is screaming to be taken out). Like I said, get 'last year's' leather instead of this year's and you should be able to get both. If you have until May you should easily become an expert on all that's available in the marketplace  I could surf for gear for hours on end LOL


 
Oh how well I know THAT..Stuck at a long light with the heat of the tarmac and the heat of your engine assaulting you..Plus all the cagers have their AC's on full which make the engine run hotter and broadcast more heat...Its not a good time...Check out the leather outlet shops for deals if you go the leather jacket route..As anal as I am about HD I wil not pony up an additional 100 or so bucks just because HD has their name on it..


----------



## Drac (Mar 30, 2009)

With all the discussions on footwear,clothing and the negativity and misconceptions of owning an HD versus one of those other makes, we seem to have gotten away from the OP question.Did we mention to pick up a tool kit and a repair manual for your bike??..Not the booklet that comes with it, that's just the Owner Operating manual..Ya want the repair manual that most shops use as a reference guide...


----------



## Drac (Mar 31, 2009)

Drac said:


> With all the discussions on footwear,clothing and the negativity and misconceptions of owning an HD versus one of those other makes, we seem to have gotten away from the OP question.Did we mention to pick up a tool kit and a repair manual for your bike??..Not the booklet that comes with it, that's just the Owner Operating manual..Ya want the repair manual that most shops use as a reference guide...


 
Seems we did mention that earlier so its time for a true funny story...I was out cruising on my old 93 Glide, it was a beautiful fire engine red and just enough chrome to make stand out...I pull up to a light and in the curb lane is a classic Rolls Royce Silver Cloud..The guy in the back seat was checking out my scoot and I was checking out his car..He rolls down the window and says with a big smile " Before you ask, no, I dont have any Grey Poupon..I laughed so hard I almost dropped the bike..


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 31, 2009)

Drac said:


> With all the discussions on footwear,clothing and the negativity and misconceptions of owning an HD versus one of those other makes, we seem to have gotten away from the OP question.Did we mention to pick up a tool kit and a repair manual for your bike??..Not the booklet that comes with it, that's just the Owner Operating manual..Ya want the repair manual that most shops use as a reference guide...


 
I didn't even think about a repair kit and wouldn't even know how to use it if I had it and needed to use it.  I see I will have to take a basic motorcycle repair class that they offer just so I can have some general knowledge of preventative things I can do as well as if something does goes wrong I can fix it.

Now the only thing is that with a sport bike, how in the world do you keep it on the bike???  No storage capacity at all.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 31, 2009)

drac said:


> seems we did mention that earlier so its time for a true funny story...i was out cruising on my old 93 glide, it was a beautiful fire engine red and just enough chrome to make stand out...i pull up to a light and in the curb lane is a classic rolls royce silver cloud..the guy in the back seat was checking out my scoot and i was checking out his car..he rolls down the window and says with a big smile " before you ask, no, i dont have any grey poupon..i laughed so hard i almost dropped the bike..


 

lmao!!!
:rofl:


----------



## jim777 (Mar 31, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I didn't even think about a repair kit and wouldn't even know how to use it if I had it and needed to use it.  I see I will have to take a basic motorcycle repair class that they offer just so I can have some general knowledge of preventative things I can do as well as if something does goes wrong I can fix it.
> 
> Now the only thing is that with a sport bike, how in the world do you keep it on the bike???  No storage capacity at all.



Someone somewhere sells something that will fit under the back seat  Where there's a need, there's a kit somewhere!


----------



## Drac (Mar 31, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I didn't even think about a repair kit and wouldn't even know how to use it if I had it and needed to use it. I see I will have to take a basic motorcycle repair class that they offer just so I can have some general knowledge of preventative things I can do as well as if something does goes wrong I can fix it.
> 
> Now the only thing is that with a sport bike, how in the world do you keep it on the bike??? No storage capacity at all.


 
Sorry my bad...I forgot you got one of those with no storage space...


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 31, 2009)

Drac said:


> Sorry my bad...I forgot you got one of those with no storage space...



Hey it stays on my mind and can't say I didn't think about it once.  I will just make sure I keep my cellphone charged and make sure I signed up for Roadside assistance.


----------



## Drac (Apr 1, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Hey it stays on my mind and can't say I didn't think about it once. I will just make sure I keep my cellphone charged and make sure I signed up for Roadside assistance.


 
Looks like ya dont have much choice....


----------



## Kurai (Apr 1, 2009)

A good tank bag goes a long way.  I carry a small first aid kit, water, snacks, maps, etc.  For trips I have saddlebags (expandable) and a tailbag.


----------



## Drac (Apr 2, 2009)

Kurai said:


> A good tank bag goes a long way. I carry a small first aid kit, water, snacks, maps, etc. For trips I have saddlebags (expandable) and a tailbag.


 
See.. I just knew somebody that rode a sportsbike would have an answer..Bravo...


----------



## kosho (Apr 3, 2009)

My bike was a 1989 katana 750 Black and yellow. loved that bike.

This month on the 14th of April I hopfully will be picking up a 2000 FXR 4
Harley D.  it has 4,659 miles on it. It is in GREAT Shape. 

Kosho


----------



## Drac (Apr 27, 2009)

Make sure when you apply for bike insurance you have a policy that will replace your bike and *NOT* give you what the blue book says its worth..A cop buddy just got his SuperGlide ripped off..When he called to make his claim they gave him the song and dance about well the book says its only worth so much..My policy says if my Glide is ripped off they get me another one..Yeah I pay more per year but piece of mind is worth it, I dont wanna have a bikeless Summer...

I carry a good long lenght of chain and a real strong lock and I always chain to somthing and not just through the front wheels or forks..


----------



## Drac (Apr 28, 2009)

If anyone else is toying with the idea of buying a bike ya better hurry..The last couple of days up here have been beautiful and sales have been brisk according to the HD salesman..Another retired cop buddy went to look at bikes one day and couldnt make up his mind..He returned 2 days later and found that the supply had dwindled..He quickly put a down payment on one..


----------



## jim777 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, the weather has been superb in the north east  I even got myself a new Arai for this year, after losing most of last season to that $4.50 a gallon nonsense. On the new ones you can take out the pads, wash them, and put them back. How long did that take? LOL I hear it's going to rain almost solid for the next week, but I got out this past weekend so I can last a bit. 

Another sportbike tip, get a new horn. My Beemer had a 3xx series car horn, and it was awesome. I just bought a 108db horn from one of the online places (don't remember which) and will be putting it in this week. It helps to be heard!

I need to get a few pics of my CBR up, so you can see what a sportbike can 'transformer' into  It's got a total of 4 bags on it most days :lol:


----------



## Drac (Apr 29, 2009)

jim777 said:


> Another sportbike tip, get a new horn. My Beemer had a 3xx series car horn, and it was awesome. I just bought a 108db horn from one of the online places (don't remember which) and will be putting it in this week. It helps to be heard!


 
Not just sportsbikes, but* EVERY* motorcyclist should invest in a very *LOUD* horn...


----------



## Guardian (Apr 30, 2009)

Finally decided to visit this section.

Above all else, just be safe.  I've been riding for 20 years and I don't worry about me, I worry about that vehicle not worrying about me.

Have fun also, I love a good bike ride on those back country roads, peaceful, relieves the stress and just downright relaxing.


----------



## Drac (May 1, 2009)

Guardian said:


> Finally decided to visit this section.
> 
> Above all else, just be safe. I've been riding for 20 years and I don't worry about me, I worry about that vehicle not worrying about me.
> 
> Have fun also, I love a good bike ride on those back country roads, peaceful, relieves the stress and just downright relaxing.


 
Yup..After a stressfull day there is* NOTHING* like a ride through the park..


----------



## AceHBK (May 5, 2009)

Ok you guys!!!!

I took my 1st motorcycle class yesterday.  I signed up for "Inrto to Motorcycles" class.  This class is for people who hve never been on a bike and used a cluth and what not.  

I thoroughly enjoyed the class.  It consisted of 3 hours of bike riding and learning how to shift from 1st to 2nd and using the clutch amongst other small things that beginners should know.

I must say I was nervous but had a great time and I can't wait for my MSF Basic Riders Class to start tomorrow.  I will admit I was such a novice to bike riding and I have a lot to learn.

1. This is a motorcycle and not a bicycle so I have to stop putting my foot on the ground when I think I am in trouble.  I am going to buy some motorcycle boots so I don't mess up my regular boots while I learn.

2. Shifting is trickier than I thought and will take a lot of practice in my garage just going from Neutral to first and back.  Finding neutral was the hardest thing for me.  I kept passing it and going into the next gear. 

3. I wish the display on bikes would tell you what gear you are in other than neutral.

4.  I had no idea there was a foot break. All I knew was the hand break.   I have to learn to use both.

5. Riding a motorcycle involves both hands and both feet and it takes a lot of coordination.  One false move and you will be on your way to the hospital.

6. Wearing the heltmet wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and I like wearing it.  (Bought a Scorpion EXO-700)

7. I got to class a little late and ended up with a dirt bike.  I will make sure to arrive early this weekend to make sure I get a cruiser.  That dirt bike killed my thighs and ***.  That seat is unforgiving.

8. Anyone who doesn't have any experience riding bikes and just tries to learn on their own and from friends without taking this course is an idiot.

9.  I won't be on my crotch rocket until I get eveything down. (except in a empty parking lot to practice of course)

10. Had to learn to look up and ahead instead of down at the ground. When I look down at the ground I swerve like a drunk man.

11. The clutch is my best friend.

12. Once you get going it sure does feel good.

13. I bought the book titled _Proficient Motorcycling_ to help me in my motorcycle learning journey.  2 thumbs up on this book.  It is made to help the beginner or anyone else and focuses on street riding.

14. Maybe a smaller cc bike that is a cruiser would have been a wiser choice to start with than the cbr600rr bike that I have.


----------



## Drac (May 6, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Ok you guys!!!!
> 
> 1. This is a motorcycle and not a bicycle so I have to stop putting my foot on the ground when I think I am in trouble.


 
When I took the MC course for LEO's I had that habit too.. The Sgt duc taped my foot to the floorboard and that cured me real fast




AceHBK said:


> I am going to buy some motorcycle boots so I don't mess up my regular boots while I learn.


 
Now you too will laugh when you see some nimrod riding a bike in his flip flops..





AceHBK said:


> 2. Shifting is trickier than I thought and will take a lot of practice in my garage just going from Neutral to first and back. Finding neutral was the hardest thing for me. I kept passing it and going into the next gear.


 
Yep, it takes a little practice..I remember one time forgetting to shift into first at a light and attempting to take off in 3rd gear...The bike stalled and died..This was in the days before electric starters and they usually didnt fire up on the first kick... 




AceHBK said:


> 4. I had no idea there was a foot break. All I knew was the hand break.  I have to learn to use both.


 
Yep..Grab the front by mistake sometime and you will find yourself in front of your bike on your head..





AceHBK said:


> 5. Riding a motorcycle involves both hands and both feet and it takes a lot of coordination. One false move and you will be on your way to the hospital..


 
Maybe not the hospital, but you will fall down and go boom..




AceHBK said:


> 8. Anyone who doesn't have any experience riding bikes and just tries to learn on their own and from friends without taking this course is an idiot.


 
No name calling..There were no classes when I started riding..I taught myself with a little help from my friends and I have taught many others to ride..It just comes easier to some



AceHBK said:


> 9. I won't be on my crotch rocket until I get eveything down. (except in a empty parking lot to practice of course)


 
Smart man...



AceHBK said:


> 10. Had to learn to look up and ahead instead of down at the ground. When I look down at the ground I swerve like a drunk man.


 
It takes practice, practice, practice...



AceHBK said:


> 11. The clutch is my best friend.
> 
> 12. Once you get going it sure does feel good.


 
Yes..




AceHBK said:


> 14. Maybe a smaller cc bike that is a cruiser would have been a wiser choice to start with than the cbr600rr bike that I have.


 
It was mentioned earlier in this thread


----------



## jim777 (May 6, 2009)

Glad to see you starting with that course. Now you know why we all freaked a bit when you said your first bike was a 100+ HP CBR!

If you like books, once again "A Twist of The Wrist" by Keith Code is just about the best there is for riding a sportbike. It covers a lot of ground, and teaches you how to constantly improve as a rider as well.

And you should be able to get something aftermarket that will tell you what gear you're in. The aftermarket kits don't work on carbed bikes like my old Blackbird, but they are out there. I'll look around and see if I can find one for you. (My BMW told you what gear you were in on the dash)


----------



## Drac (May 7, 2009)

Wait until you start packing a passenger..Its a whole new experience...I hope you eventually get a cruiser..I never met a motorcycling  lady not willing to climb on the back of my Hawg, but balked at being seated on the back of a crotch rocket...


----------



## AceHBK (May 7, 2009)

Drac said:


> Wait until you start packing a passenger..Its a whole new experience...I hope you eventually get a cruiser..I never met a motorcycling lady not willing to climb on the back of my Hawg, but balked at being seated on the back of a crotch rocket...


 
I can definately see myself getting a cruiser in a few years.  I look forward to being on 1 this weekend for my MSF class.  

I wonder what it would be like to have a chick on the back but then again I am not expereiced enough to even attempt to try it.

I downloaded the owners manual and service manual for my bike last night and figured out how to find and take out the battery.  Since my bike won't start I figure it needs a new battery.  All I hear is a clicking sound and the bike has been sitting over a month.

I plan on going to a empty parking lot to practice today since the weather is perfect.

I had my MSF classroom training last night which was cool.  it last 4 1/2 hours but was very informative and I learned a lot.  I am now just a few days away from wrapping it up.


----------



## AceHBK (May 7, 2009)

jim777 said:


> And you should be able to get something aftermarket that will tell you what gear you're in. The aftermarket kits don't work on carbed bikes like my old Blackbird, but they are out there. I'll look around and see if I can find one for you. (My BMW told you what gear you were in on the dash)


 

Really?!?!?!  I had no idea at all.  I will definately google it and see what I can come up with.  I know as I start out it would be beneficial until I can tell on my own.

You know I feel comfortable sittin on my bike but I am very cautious about the power it has.  The dirt bike I had in class was totally uncomfortable.  The seat killed me and I just felt ackward.  My had did hit the throttle too much one time and I freaked out.  At that precise moment I was glad I was on the 200cc dirt bike and not on my 600cc CBR.


----------



## Drac (May 8, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> I can definately see myself getting a cruiser in a few years. I look forward to being on 1 this weekend for my MSF class.
> 
> I wonder what it would be like to have a chick on the back but then again I am not expereiced enough to even attempt to try it.


 
Did ya ever ride ya buddy on the back of your bicycle?? Its about the same..Once ya get use to the weight difference ya won't have any problems...Nothing better than cruising around with a firm set of errr....ahhh....arms pressed against your back..



AceHBK said:


> I downloaded the owners manual and service manual for my bike last night and figured out how to find and take out the battery. Since my bike won't start I figure it needs a new battery. All I hear is a clicking sound and the bike has been sitting over a month.


 
Yep..Ya got a dead battery..Also pick up a trickle charger..Keeps a steady suppy of juice flowing into your battery during those long down times..Don't skimp on the price...Get the one where one half is permentantly affixed you your battery terminals and ends in a quick disconnect device..So if ya know your not gonna be able to ride you just attach the charger unit..



AceHBK said:


> I plan on going to a empty parking lot to practice today since the weather is perfect.
> 
> I had my MSF classroom training last night which was cool. it last 4 1/2 hours but was very informative and I learned a lot. I am now just a few days away from wrapping it up.


 
As I have warned others..Once ya get the shifting patterns down get out of the parking lot and hit the streets...Ya can learn more about handling your bike just putting around the hood than in a parking lot..


----------



## AceHBK (May 8, 2009)

Ok yesterday was a great day and I decided that I wanted to practice in the parking lot.  I got my battery charged at a local shop.  The guy told me it held a charge and should be fine but sometimes the charge may not last.

Well I got home and it started right up.  I was on my way out of my townhome community and stopped at a stop sign and forgot to hold the clutch when I let off the gas.  The bike cut off as I started to go and caught me off guard and (I don't know how...) the bike was starting to fall to the side and slowly despite my superior strength  (i am 6'2 160) I couldn't hold it up and it "lightly kissed" the ground.  The only thing hurt was my pride as I saw a hot looking chick come out of her house with her dog.  I couldn't pull the visor down fast enough on my helmet.

It took me 5 minutes and the strength of Hercules to get the bike back upright.  Not to mention I had 3 cars stop and look at me.  Again, nothing hurt but my pride.

I got it started and rode back home with my ego barely holding on.  I could tell while I was riding that the bike could barely get up in speed.  After I pulled in the garage and tried to cut it back on I heard the same clicking sound.  I see I will need a new battery.  Bike just wasn't getting enough juice to go.  I had stopped a couple of times when I first went out and it took me a minute to turn the bike on so I knew it was the battery then.


----------



## Kurai (May 9, 2009)

It's not about strength when picking up a fallen bike, but technique.  Proper technique and even a small person can pick up a Goldwing.

As for your drop, it happens.  Now that it's out of the way you can focus on riding.  Might want to get some frame sliders since your plastics are expensive.

Parking lots are great for low speed stuff.  Take your time and don't rush.  I've ridden an '06 CBR 600.  Don't let yourself get to comfortable.  That bike is fast as hell.  Be mindful of self and surroundings and ride safe.


----------



## Drac (May 9, 2009)

Kurai said:


> It's not about strength when picking up a fallen bike, but technique. Proper technique and even a small person can pick up a Goldwing.


 
Kurai speaks the truth..I cannot tell you how many times I dropped my bike during police training..Try standing up a Harley Police bike using brute strenght, it aint gonna happen..Most of the Harley cruisers come equipped with case guards, mistakenly called crash bars...You simply hold the handle bars rock it a few times,and time it so you to give a good push when the bike is at the the highest off the ground..



Kurai said:


> As for your drop, it happens. Now that it's out of the way you can focus on riding. Might want to get some frame sliders since your plastics are expensive.


 
Yep..Its happened, you delt with it, and its time to get back to the task at hand which is concentrating on your riding...Frame slider are not a bad idea..



Kurai said:


> Don't let yourself get to comfortable. That bike is fast as hell. Be mindful of self and surroundings and ride safe.


 
Well said...


----------



## AceHBK (May 11, 2009)

Ok my motorcycle friends, I have some bad news to share....

I failed my skills test this past Sunday.  Sat & Sun I had the BRC range class.  Saturday was great and I ot everything down with no problem minus some shifting problems.
Sunday was a different story though.  I had problems shifting gears (gear pedal would get stuck and had the hardest time downshifting & up shifting .....kept getting stuck in Neutral.)  

I took the test and failed.  I failed at braking and downshifting at the same time. That was due to the fact I kept hitting neutral on my downshift than going into 1st.  My bike was brand new and maybe that was it, Im not sure.

I am depressed and upset.  I can take it again and I will do it at the end of the month.  I will take my bike out (which I have no problems shifting at all) and practice in the parking lot and work on the drills that we had to do for the skills test.

Any tips/advice?


----------



## shihansmurf (May 11, 2009)

First off, relax about the test. Every body has an off day once and a while. I think that your plan to find a parking lot and practice the drills a lot more is about the best thing that you can do. Nothing will build your skills, and therefore confidence, like having your butt in the seat.

About the drop. We all fall down. There are only two kinds of riders. The ones that have dropped a bike, and the ones that will. It happens, be glad it was while you were going real slow.

Take your time and enjoy the bike.

Mark


----------



## Drac (May 12, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear that..As* shihansmurf*, we all have off days.so dont sweat the small ****....Hell, I failed my driving test for the car my first time out..Ya gotta get back to practicing....When shifting do you use the heel and toe method?.They remove the heel part of the shifter when we took the cop training.I got so use to it I removed the heel part of the pedal on all my bikes..

.Don't spend a lot of time on your own bike unless you are gonna test on it, you have that shifting memorized..A good rider can throw a boot over any bike and ride it once they are told the shifting pattern, 1 down and 4 up...etc..etc...Keep us posted...


----------



## AceHBK (May 13, 2009)

Thanks you guys!

I went out yesterday for to ride my bike for the real first time. (1st attempt didn't go so well and was only out for 5 minutes).

I hit this big empty office parking lot and did some laps. I must admit at first I felt scared but then it felt great once I got going. My confidence is growing. I will admit that I need to learn how to work the throttle better. It can really get away from you if you are not careful. I feel the difference between the 250cc bike I had in class and my 600cc. I have to get down the releasing of the clutch and the rolling of the throttle. I don't even know how to drive a manual car so this is all new to me.

I had no problem shifting gears, I could hear the engine getting up and I would just shift and I was fine. Hey when you guys are stopping, do you always downshift as you break or do you just break and either (a) downshift after you have stopped or (b) just stay in the gear you are at and as you start again find the right gear for your speed?

I see that motorcycle pants would be a nice pick up. A problem that I see is that "the boys" keep hitting up against the gas tank. I shift front and back in my seat sometimes while I ride. Jesus, I need a cup or something or I will be impotent by next year.

I will practice everyday (weather permitting) till I feel comfortable.  I will retest at the end of the month so I will take the time now to get a better feel of stuff.


----------



## AceHBK (May 13, 2009)

Kurai said:


> It's not about strength when picking up a fallen bike, but technique. Proper technique and even a small person can pick up a Goldwing.
> 
> As for your drop, it happens. Now that it's out of the way you can focus on riding. Might want to get some frame sliders since your plastics are expensive.
> 
> Parking lots are great for low speed stuff. Take your time and don't rush. I've ridden an '06 CBR 600. Don't let yourself get to comfortable. That bike is fast as hell. Be mindful of self and surroundings and ride safe.


 
I will check out some technique's online.  Thanks for the tip.
I do have some frame sliders on there and I am glad they are there.  I hope I don't have to use them but in the event that it happens they will save the bike some.

Yeah in the parking lot doing laps I was hitting about 30 and I was amazed at how fast it seemed.  I can only imagine how fast 60-70mph is on that thing.  It is a little scary.  

Yes the bike is faster than I thought and I have learned to keep the clutch and brake in mind at all times.  I know now that if a newbie came to me for advice I would definitly recommend a cruiser first and something around 250cc.  Learn on that thing and beat it up and then sell it to buy something bigger when you can handle it.  If you buy a used 250cc bike and then sell (on craigslist as opposed to a dealer) when you want to go bigger you will certainly get back what you paid for it.

I wish I had some people to ride with no so I am not alone on the streets but I am anxious to keep riding.  You all have been a great source of knowledge so thank you all.


----------



## AceHBK (May 13, 2009)

Drac said:


> I am really sorry to hear that..As* shihansmurf*, we all have off days.so dont sweat the small ****....Hell, I failed my driving test for the car my first time out..Ya gotta get back to practicing....When shifting do you use the heel and toe method?.They remove the heel part of the shifter when we took the cop training.I got so use to it I removed the heel part of the pedal on all my bikes..
> 
> .Don't spend a lot of time on your own bike unless you are gonna test on it, you have that shifting memorized..A good rider can throw a boot over any bike and ride it once they are told the shifting pattern, 1 down and 4 up...etc..etc...Keep us posted...


 
Knowing that you failed your 1st driving test I actually feel a lil better.  

You know this is my big question when your riding do you shift your feet on the pegs to use the break as well as the gear shift??

I have been trying 2 methods and don't know which is really better/safer.

1. Not moving my feet on the pegs and just using the toes on both feet to hit the brake and gear shift.

2. Have my ties on the pegs and when it comes time to shift or brake, slide my foot down some on the pegs so that I can then use my toes to activate both.  I have started using this method to prevent me from touching the brake by accident as well as the shift gear prematurely.


----------



## Drac (May 14, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Thanks you guys!


 
You are welcome...



AceHBK said:


> I don't even know how to drive a manual car so this is all new to me.


 
That could also be a hinderance..Many of us old timers learned how to drive a manual shift in our younger days as automatic transmissions were a luxary item..





AceHBK said:


> Hey when you guys are stopping, do you always downshift as you break or do you just break and either (a) downshift after you have stopped or (b) just stay in the gear you are at and as you start again find the right gear for your speed


 
Me personally. I downshift as I brake distance permitting, when ya have a few years under your belt you will be able to downshift and brake using the front and rear brakes and you won't even think twice about it...At a light I always shift into neutral, I habit I learned in my younger days when some of the clutches were a rea stiff and a pain to shift..It saved finger fatigue when waiting at a light..




AceHBK said:


> I see that motorcycle pants would be a nice pick up. A problem that I see is that "the boys" keep hitting up against the gas tank. I shift front and back in my seat sometimes while I ride. Jesus, I need a cup or something or I will be impotent by next year.


 
Another curse of the sports bike..I sit straight up on my bike...Skin tight jeans might help keep the " boys" in place..



AceHBK said:


> I will practice everyday (weather permitting) till I feel comfortable. I will retest at the end of the month so I will take the time now to get a better feel of stuff.


 
That's the ticket...




AceHBK said:


> Knowing that you failed your 1st driving test I actually feel a lil better.


 
Yeah, it was an embarassment to be sure... I had borrowed my Aunts car because it had power steering and brakes..I just over comphensated...



AceHBK said:


> You know this is my big question when your riding do you shift your feet on the pegs to use the break as well as the gear shift??


 
Since most cruisers, (I say most because this copper I knew had a big BMW cruiser and it had pegs) have floor boards it is more of a slide fowared for me..The brake pedal on my bagger is about the size of one in a sub-compact so there is never mistake..



AceHBK said:


> I have been trying 2 methods and don't know which is really better/safer.
> 
> 1. Not moving my feet on the pegs and just using the toes on both feet to hit the brake and gear shift.
> 
> 2. Have my ties on the pegs and when it comes time to shift or brake, slide my foot down some on the pegs so that I can then use my toes to activate both. I have started using this method to prevent me from touching the brake by accident as well as the shift gear prematurely.


 
That is something you are gonna have to decide on yourself..My first 3 bikes had pegs and no ties and I *HATE *pegs..I learned to ride resting my feet on the pegs at the arches...


----------



## AceHBK (May 31, 2009)

Well I thought that I would update my progress in this thread since it has been awhile.

After a few weeks of hitting a empty parking lot and a small street behind my house I finally decided to hit the streets!  It was nice to get in the street and apply what I have learned in class and reading.  I must say that I did enjoy it but I will also say that the ground is REALLY close and so are the cars!!  The cars look so big and bulky and it is scary to see people hold cellphones and text while they drive.

I also hit the highway 2x and I loved it!  I see that on a sportbik you need to lay on the tank to make sure that the wind doesn't take you off the bike.  It was especially windy the past 2 days when I rode on the highway so maybe that had a lot to do with it.  The feeling of being on the bike and moving with my legs pressed on the tank felt great.  I can now see why people love motorcycles.

I havde no problems shifting anymore at all.  
The ONYL problem I have now is starting out when I am at a stoplight.  The engine stalls as I start to go and I have to restart and try again.  I hate having to stop at a light especially if I am going up a hill because all of the time I end up stalling out the engine and having to re try until I can get to moving.


----------



## Drac (Jun 1, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> After a few weeks of hitting a empty parking lot and a small street behind my house I finally decided to hit the streets! It was nice to get in the street and apply what I have learned in class and reading. I must say that I did enjoy it but I will also say that the ground is REALLY close and so are the cars!! The cars look so big and bulky and it is scary to see people hold cellphones and text while they drive.


 
Welcome to our world..



AceHBK said:


> I also hit the highway 2x and I loved it! I see that on a sportbik you need to lay on the tank to make sure that the wind doesn't take you off the bike. It was especially windy the past 2 days when I rode on the highway so maybe that had a lot to do with it. The feeling of being on the bike and moving with my legs pressed on the tank felt great. I can now see why people love motorcycles.


 
Flying down the highway with the wind in your face is one of the pleasures of bike riding..I cant see laying down for an extended period as being comfortable..With a cruiser you sit straight up and fire up the local rock station..You fight the wind against the fairing a little but thats about it..Heavier bikes are not affected by the wind all that much..




AceHBK said:


> I have no problems shifting anymore at all.
> The ONYL problem I have now is starting out when I am at a stoplight. The engine stalls as I start to go and I have to restart and try again. I hate having to stop at a light especially if I am going up a hill because all of the time I end up stalling out the engine and having to re try until I can get to moving.


 
 The engine is stalling???..Maybe you need your carbs re-jetted or your idle set a little higher..When standing at a light in neutral or in gear with the clutch in your bike should idle nicely..If your in gear with the clutch pulled in you could try reving it a few times in insure it wont stall before you let out the clutch...But that is comphensating for something that is wrong, take it to a local bike shop or ask a bud that is a rider to give it a road test and make adjustments as needed...


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 1, 2009)

Drac said:


> Welcome to our world..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No laying on the tank for exteended periods of time can certainly be a pain.  I know my hands/wrists and forearms were EXTREMELY sore b/c I was holding onto the handlebars for dear life...lol

Maybe stalling isn't the correct term.  When I stop at a stop sign or red light I always stay in first gear.  I just hold in the clutch until I get ready to go.  I guess I am not hitting the throttle fast enough as I let off the clutch.

Sometimes I get it just fine and other times I must not be giving it gas at the right time b/c I let off the clutch and then I jerk to a stop and have to restart the engine and try again.

I always try to start riding in the friction zone and then hit the throttle.


----------



## Drac (Jun 2, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> No laying on the tank for exteended periods of time can certainly be a pain. I know my hands/wrists and forearms were EXTREMELY sore b/c I was holding onto the handlebars for dear life...lol


 
Yeah, sore wrist and hands are common complaint..It happens alot during the first year of riding...As you grow more confident in your abilties you loosen you grip a bit..Ya wanna talk about sore hands and fingers?? Did you ever see motorcops in a parade? They are riding side by side and cruising along at 1-2 mph and * YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED* to put your feet down unless the procession stops dead..Its a skill I learned in the police MC school and alot of practice is required...



AceHBK said:


> Maybe stalling isn't the correct term. When I stop at a stop sign or red light I always stay in first gear. I just hold in the clutch until I get ready to go. I guess I am not hitting the throttle fast enough as I let off the clutch.


 
OK, that makes sense...Ya just gotta practice twisting the throttle a little faster



AceHBK said:


> Sometimes I get it just fine and other times I must not be giving it gas at the right time b/c I let off the clutch and then I jerk to a stop and have to restart the engine and try again.


 
Stalling out at a light is an embarassment..Done it a few times myself..



AceHBK said:


> I always try to start riding in the friction zone and then hit the throttle.



????


----------



## AceHBK (Jun 4, 2009)

Drac said:


> Yeah, sore wrist and hands are common complaint..It happens alot during the first year of riding...As you grow more confident in your abilties you loosen you grip a bit..Ya wanna talk about sore hands and fingers?? Did you ever see motorcops in a parade? They are riding side by side and cruising along at 1-2 mph and *YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED* to put your feet down unless the procession stops dead..Its a skill I learned in the police MC school and alot of practice is required...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That is nuts that you can't put your feet down and going that slow.  I had the hardest time doing that in the MSF class and my feet hit the ground a number of times b/c I was going so slow and couldn't control the bike anymore.

I will work on that till I can do it a number of times without any problem.  When it happens I just wish that the visor on my helmet was darker...lol

In MSF class they call the "friction zone" that area when you are in 1st gear and you use the clutch by itself to start riding and stop.  On my bike I can go around 8 mph on just realsing the clutch some and then when I squeeze it I fully stop.  This is all with no throttle.  They call it the friction zone.  I use that technique when I am at stop signs/lights to get ready to take off.  As you know, it doesn't always work out in my favor...lol


----------



## Drac (Jun 5, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> That is nuts that you can't put your feet down and going that slow. I had the hardest time doing that in the MSF class and my feet hit the ground a number of times b/c I was going so slow and couldn't control the bike anymore.


 
If ya wanna be a "motorcop" that's only one of many skills you have to aquire..I've learned how to literally turn a dime, I make turns so steep I actually scrape my floorboards against the road..We do a crazy version of the " Figure 8" thats a lot of fun..2 clusters of 3 cones are set up about 500 feet apart..You head to the first cluster at top speed and slow just enough to make the curve and then speed on to the next cluster..It is a timed event..We do curb pull off thats a lot of fun..The bikes are backed into the curb and are pointing North, on command you mount your bike and pull off heading South..It aint easy..You do the standard Figure 8 too except my brother officers take the place of some of the cones..Probably the scariest time for me was the first time I had to run Priority One to a domestic..In a crusier ya really dont think about the traffic, on a bike it a whole new experience



AceHBK said:


> I will work on that till I can do it a number of times without any problem. When it happens I just wish that the visor on my helmet was darker...lol


 
I hear ya on that one...




AceHBK said:


> In MSF class they call the "friction zone" that area when you are in 1st gear and you use the clutch by itself to start riding and stop. On my bike I can go around 8 mph on just realsing the clutch some and then when I squeeze it I fully stop. This is all with no throttle. They call it the friction zone. I use that technique when I am at stop signs/lights to get ready to take off. As you know, it doesn't always work out in my favor...lol


 
Ohhhh.. I never new that had come up with a name for it...By the end of the Summer your skills will surprise you...


----------



## Drac (Jul 31, 2009)

Just wondering how your riding is going?? Summer will soon be at an end and then comes the fun of riding in the Fall..Now you have to contend with wet leaves and that a whole new headache..Did you get caught in the rain yet???


----------



## Drac (Mar 22, 2010)

So who had been out riding this year??


----------



## Aikicomp (Mar 22, 2010)

Drac said:


> So who had been out riding this year??


 

I was! I was! Took the rex out on Fri. and Sat. 

I Need to get new tires though, original BT020's are down to the wear bars, gonna go with pilot roads this time.

Have you been out at all?

Mike


----------



## Kurai (Mar 23, 2010)

Riding to work most days.


----------



## thardey (Mar 23, 2010)

Just got mine ready for another season today.


----------



## Drac (Mar 23, 2010)

I finally got out last Friday...Just ordered a new windsheild and air deflectors...


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 23, 2010)

I just bought a Yamaha v-star 650,  first Bike.  I pick it up tomorrow and I cannot wait to rider her home 

Peace,
Erik


----------



## thardey (Mar 24, 2010)

bluekey88 said:


> I just bought a Yamaha v-star 650, first Bike. I pick it up tomorrow and I cannot wait to rider her home
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 
Congratulations! 

Remember, your first 6 months of riding are the most deadly, so take it easy.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2010)

bluekey88 said:


> I just bought a Yamaha v-star 650,  first Bike.  I pick it up tomorrow and I cannot wait to rider her home
> 
> Peace,
> Erik



My first bike was a Vstar 650.  I traded up within a year to the 1100.  Love the Vstar series of bikes.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 24, 2010)

Drac said:


> So who had been out riding this year??



Ive been out once.  I need to do a bunch of maintenance, New brakes, tires, Headlamp, plate lamp, etc...

Hooray spring.


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 24, 2010)

thardey said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Remember, your first 6 months of riding are the most deadly, so take it easy.


 

Thanks for the caution.  I've already been through the Motorcycle Safety foundations course , so I'm really trying to develop good, safe habits from the get go.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Drac (Mar 25, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> Ive been out once. I need to do a bunch of maintenance, New brakes, tires, Headlamp, plate lamp, etc...
> 
> Hooray spring.


 
This will give you a laugh..I got out and disconnect the battery cables and clean the ends real good.I do this before every riding season..Somehow I misplace the screws that connect the cables to the battery..I go to the dealership and wait in line about 20 mins and get new ones..I go home and hook it all up and the battery is DEAD!!! So I place the big charger on it, after 2 hrs I realized it cannot be recharged..So its back to the dealership for a new battery..


----------



## Drac (Mar 25, 2010)

bluekey88 said:


> Thanks for the caution. I've already been through the Motorcycle Safety foundations course , so I'm really trying to develop good, safe habits from the get go.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 
Being on the road will always be the best teacher..


----------



## thardey (Mar 25, 2010)

Drac said:


> Being on the road will always be the best teacher..


 
What he said -- there's no substitute for experience!

And don't forget to have fun.

(And be polite -- wave to the other bikers.)


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2010)

thardey said:


> What he said -- there's no substitute for experience!
> 
> And don't forget to have fun.
> 
> (And be polite -- wave to the other bikers.)


 
We don't wave up here..We usually take our left hand off the grip and make a peace sign and point it toward the ground..I dunno where it started but its all good..I still remember when the raised clenched fist was the proper greeting to an oncoming motorcycle..So I ordered all my new goodies and guess what?? It snowed last night...Arugghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 26, 2010)

It's raining now and I can't do any further riding until at least Sunday.  Sucks.

Anyway, the plan is to ride whenever the weather is good (going to commute to work whenever possible).  I figure that's the best way to get the miles and experience.

Thankls to all for your advice and encouragement.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Drac (Mar 26, 2010)

bluekey88 said:


> It's raining now and I can't do any further riding until at least Sunday. Sucks.
> 
> Anyway, the plan is to ride whenever the weather is good (going to commute to work whenever possible). I figure that's the best way to get the miles and experience.
> 
> ...


 
If you haven't yet, you *WILL* get caught in a storm..I have actually gone out in the rain because there was no way I was going to attend a yearly MC event we have up here in my car..I bumped into 5 others of the same mindset and we rode in together, the dealership owner applauded us..


----------



## bluekey88 (Mar 26, 2010)

I figure it's inevitbale...I jsut don't want to tempt fate quite yet with only a couople of weeks of riding under my belt.  

that being said, what littel riding I've done has been a BLAST!  I'm sorry I didn't take the plunge sooner.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Drac (Mar 27, 2010)

bluekey88 said:


> I figure it's inevitbale...I jsut don't want to tempt fate quite yet with only a couople of weeks of riding under my belt.
> 
> that being said, what littel riding I've done has been a BLAST! I'm sorry I didn't take the plunge sooner.
> 
> ...


 
*True Story: *I remember picking up the departments new Harley from the dealership, I was riding with 2 CPD officers..About a mile from the dealership it started to rain *VERY HARD,*so I pull under a canopy to wait it out..The CPD coppers circle back around and tell me " Get out here ya sissy"..They tell me to press my nose against the windsheild and follow them...Those crazy bastards did like 75 all the way to the testing site..I creeped along like an old lady...


----------



## Drac (Aug 13, 2010)

bluekey88 said:


> I figure it's inevitbale...I jsut don't want to tempt fate quite yet with only a couple of weeks of riding under my belt.
> 
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 
Riding in the rain is really no biggie.If ya carry rain gear ya simply pull under a bridge or any place that offers protection and don it..If ya dont carry rainware you simply keep going and ignore the wet stuff..

Stopping, turning and starting up from a full stop will offer the greatest challenges. Remember vehicles leak oil and gas, when they hit a wet roadway they really reduce traction.Big rigs can leak deisel fuel which is probably the worst stuff to encounter..



bluekey88 said:


> that being said, what littel riding I've done has been a BLAST! I'm sorry I didn't take the plunge sooner.


 
You are now a member of the club..Welcome...


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 13, 2010)

After roughly 30 years in emergency medicine, and as a rider myself, I will say please please please wear a helmet. Lacking that, at least sign your organ donor card.


----------



## Drac (Aug 14, 2010)

Dirty Dog said:


> After roughly 30 years in emergency medicine, and as a rider myself, I will say please please please wear a helmet. Lacking that, at least sign your organ donor card.


 
After being a licensed rider since 1969 I encourage *ALL NEW RIDERS* to wear a helmet.


----------

